# Suntour RS18 Triair 3CR



## chost (1. September 2018)

Fährt jemand den Dämpfer?
Mich würden Erfahrungen zu dem Teil interessieren, welcher Art auch immer 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## rais23 (28. September 2018)

Hi,

den Thread hier habe ich irgendwie gefunden:
http://www.foromtb.com/threads/amortiguadores-sr-suntour-unair-duair-triair.1320391/page-12
Für mich mit google Übersetzer aber auch nicht so gut lesbar. 
Hieraus habe ich auch den Vergleich mit dem DVO Topaz.

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (28. November 2018)

Aber der Dämpfung kolben scheint nicht identisch zu sein, oder?


----------



## dome23_650b (6. Dezember 2018)

ich hab des Forum nicht komplett angeschaut, aber sieht so ca. aus als würde DVO und Suntour zusammen arbeiten oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> ich hab des Forum nicht komplett angeschaut, aber sieht so ca. aus als würde DVO und Suntour zusammen arbeiten oder versteh ich das falsch?




Jain  es erweckt halt den Anschein wegen der grünen teile und weil er  bis auf bladder im piggy, genauso dimensioniert und konzipiert ist wie der Topaz,dass wenigstens inoffiziell da vllt Teile verwendet werden.
ABER das ist eh schnurrz.  denn das Ding scheint ja super zu gehen. So gut, dass die den super deluxe rc3 rausgeschmissen und ein anderer seinen dpx 2 im Regal verstauben lassen haben. Bei nächster Gelegenheit werde ich ihn mir jedenfalls besorgen, es sei denn manitou haut irgendeinen anderen preisbrecher bis dahin raus, der noch besser performt.
Doch Topaz Niveau ist schonmal sau gut und sollte auch reichen ;-)


----------



## dome23_650b (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab grad noch bisschen was gelesen:
https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/has-suntour-redeemed-themselves-1088448.html

scheint wohl so dass Suntour für DVO produzieren aber das Design von DVO kommt.

Ich bin eh für die nicht so bekannten wie Suntour oder X-Fusion 

Bin halt am überlegen über ein Upgrade mit Piggyback und da würde entweder für mich RS Super Deluxe oder der DVO oder der Suntour interessant sein und wenn die Performance echt so gut ist, dann ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis von Suntour UNGSCHLAGBAR!!


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Ich hab grad noch bisschen was gelesen:
> https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/has-suntour-redeemed-themselves-1088448.html
> 
> scheint wohl so dass Suntour für DVO produzieren aber das Design von DVO kommt.
> ...



Welches einbaumas brauchst du?


----------



## bansaiman (6. Dezember 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Ich hab grad noch bisschen was gelesen:
> https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/has-suntour-redeemed-themselves-1088448.html
> 
> scheint wohl so dass Suntour für DVO produzieren aber das Design von DVO kommt.
> ...



X fusion suntour UND Manitou. 
Ist auch um einiges günstiger im uvp und in der Praxis auch sehr schnell als die großen. 2.mit die beste Funktion 

Also welche Länge brauchst du?


----------



## dome23_650b (7. Dezember 2018)

Mein Interesse geht zu einem Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x65mm.

Daher passt der von Suntour sehr gut und wär auch interessant. 
Im Aftermarket is der Super Die in den Maßen eigentlich nicht zubekommen....


----------



## bansaiman (7. Dezember 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Mein Interesse geht zu einem Dämpfer mit den Maßen 230x65mm.
> 
> Daher passt der von Suntour sehr gut und wär auch interessant.
> Im Aftermarket is der Super Die in den Maßen eigentlich nicht zubekommen....




Dann eh lieber den suntour. Negativ kammer ebenalls abstimmen zu können, ist Gold wert. Und anscheinend geht er einfach besser von der dämpfung als der deluxe. Außerdem ist suntour hammer vom service


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es schon Erfahrungen zum Dämpfer? Überlege ihn als Luft-Alternative zum Stahldämpfer DHX2 anzuschaffen. Wie ist es mit der Einstellbarkeit der Druckstufe. Man hat Glück/Pech, dass die Dämpfung zur Kinematik des Bikes und dem gefahrenen Luftdruck passt oder gibt es Möglichkeiten sie anzupassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansaiman (7. Dezember 2018)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Erfahrungen zum Dämpfer? Überlege ihn als Luft-Alternative zum Stahldämpfer DHX2 anzuschaffen. Wie ist es mit der Einstellbarkeit der Druckstufe. Man hat Glück/Pech, dass die Dämpfung zur Kinematik des Bikes und dem gefahrenen Luftdruck passt oder gibt es Möglichkeiten sie anzupassen?



Zerlegen und shimmen. Laut dem forum, ist es wie beim Topaz recht einFach. Und wenn er sonst auch so ist wie der Topaz, kannst du durch die anpassbarkeit beider Luftkammer eh einen gute Anpassung an die kennlinie des Rahmens vornehmen. Hab beim Topaz von wenigen gelesen, dass es überhaupt nicht passt.
Ich werd ihn auf jeden Fall holen in den nächsten Monaten. Falsch macht man mit dem sicher nichts


----------



## Nico Laus (7. Dezember 2018)

Worin besteht der Unterschied zum Topas? Bin erst durch den Topaz auf den Triair gekommen, da anscheinend baugleich.
Hätte gerne einen progressiveren Dämpfer um der recht linearen Kinematik meines Dunes mehr Lebendigkeit und Gegendruck einzuhauchen. Mit dem DHX2 harmonieren Front und Heck nicht.


----------



## bansaiman (8. Dezember 2018)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Worin besteht der Unterschied zum Topas? Bin erst durch den Topaz auf den Triair gekommen, da anscheinend baugleich.
> Hätte gerne einen progressiveren Dämpfer um der recht linearen Kinematik meines Dunes mehr Lebendigkeit und Gegendruck einzuhauchen. Mit dem DHX2 harmonieren Front und Heck nicht.



Von dem, was wir wissen, ifpanstatt bladder im piggy und Optik. Wie sehr sich der dämpfungskolben unterscheidet  keine Ahnung.
Topaz und daher wahrscheinlich der triair hat ne mega gute Unterstützung in der Mitte und progressiver bekommst ihn ja immer mit Spacern. 
Aber im alten Patrol, das nicht sehr progressiv war, hatte ich mit nur 2 Spacern keine durchschläge


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich fahre den Dämpfer als Metrische Version im Fanes 5.0, habe ihn bei Bike24 gekauft. Kam im Plastikbeutel inkl. 22.2er Dämpferbuchsen ohne sonstiges Zubehör. Von daher gehe ich davon aus dass es sich um irgendein OEM-Teil mit unbekanntem Tune handelt.

Geht nicht schlecht, ist für mein Rad aber eher unterdämpft bei 240PSI die ich für meine ca. 100kg brauche . Die Zugstufe ist komplett zu, dürfte aber noch ein wenig langsamer sein, ein zwei Klicks fehlen mir sicher. Dank interner HS-ZS kickt sie aber nicht bei Landungen etc.
Druckstufe fahre ich praktisch immer in Mittelstellung weil mir sonst Feedback fehlt.

Ich denke ich werde Richtung Februar mal Symion anhauen ob er da mal rein schaut, meine Vengeance könnte auch mal ein paar Anpassungen brauchen. Da die Pfalz ums Eck ist werde ich den Kram wohl hin bringen, aber da weiß er noch nichts von, das muss ich noch klären.

Mir scheint es so dass Suntour den Dämpfer seit diesem Jahr verkauft/verkaufen darf weil der Topaz in der Bauform bei DVO ausläuft, ab 2019 gibt es den Topaz 2.


----------



## bansaiman (15. Dezember 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Dämpfer als Metrische Version im Fanes 5.0, habe ihn bei Bike24 gekauft. Kam im Plastikbeutel inkl. 22.2er Dämpferbuchsen ohne sonstiges Zubehör. Von daher gehe ich davon aus dass es sich um irgendein OEM-Teil mit unbekanntem Tune handelt.
> 
> Geht nicht schlecht, ist für mein Rad aber eher unterdämpft bei 240PSI die ich für meine ca. 100kg brauche . Die Zugstufe ist komplett zu, dürfte aber noch ein wenig langsamer sein, ein zwei Klicks fehlen mir sicher. Dank interner HS-ZS kickt sie aber nicht bei Landungen etc.
> Druckstufe fahre ich praktisch immer in Mittelstellung weil mir sonst Feedback fehlt.
> ...



Wegen compression und trail Modus, geht es dir um die Ruhe beim pedalieren oder Unterstützung, hast du also wegen letzterem schonmal mit den Spacern gespielt? Auch mal mit den Spacern für die negativkammer?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Dezember 2018)

Nee, Pedalierunterstützung habe ich irgendwie noch nie gebraucht, Lockout, also Stufe drei, ist bei mir sogar komplett unnütz. Irgendwie trete ich so komisch dass bei der Einstellung mein Hinterreifen anfängt zu schwingen und die ganze Fuhre gefühlt das hoppeln anfängt. Kann ich bei nahezu jedem Dämpferlockout reproduzieren und stört mehr als es hilft...

Mir geht es tatsachlich um Feedback und ein wenig Gegenhalt von der Hinterachse. Mit Spacern muss ich nochmal spielen. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wass es jetzt bewirkt die Negativkammer zu verkleinern. Nur Ansprechverhalten oder noch was anderes? Spacer waren nicht dabei aber es passen die roten RockShox-Spacer wenn man sie aufschneidet. Die Dicke ist Ideal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dome23_650b (15. Dezember 2018)

Also die spacervon dvo sind genau die gleichen, also auf jeden Fall vom Aussehen her...


----------



## bansaiman (15. Dezember 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nee, Pedalierunterstützung habe ich irgendwie noch nie gebraucht, Lockout, also Stufe drei, ist bei mir sogar komplett unnütz. Irgendwie trete ich so komisch dass bei der Einstellung mein Hinterreifen anfängt zu schwingen und die ganze Fuhre gefühlt das hoppeln anfängt. Kann ich bei nahezu jedem Dämpferlockout reproduzieren und stört mehr als es hilft...
> 
> Mir geht es tatsachlich um Feedback und ein wenig Gegenhalt von der Hinterachse. Mit Spacern muss ich nochmal spielen. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wass es jetzt bewirkt die Negativkammer zu verkleinern. Nur Ansprechverhalten oder noch was anderes? Spacer waren nicht dabei aber es passen die roten RockShox-Spacer wenn man sie aufschneidet. Die Dicke ist Ideal.


 Etwas Sensibilität und wie viel er durch den Federweg geht, bis er stabil steht bzw du mehr Gegendruck hast am Anfang des fw


----------



## bansaiman (15. Dezember 2018)

Probier mal negativ kammer offen vs voll. Dann verstehst es besde


----------



## Nico Laus (15. Dezember 2018)

klingt nach zu wenig Zugstufendämpfung


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Dezember 2018)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> Also die spacervon dvo sind genau die gleichen, also auf jeden Fall vom Aussehen her...


Ich habe nix anderes erwartet. Nur waren die RS-Spacer noch in der Restkiste und DVO- oder Suntour Spacer sind mir noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Wenn du einen Shop kennst der welche verfügbar hat immer her mit dem Link, würde ich die wohl nehmen.



bansaiman schrieb:


> Probier mal negativ kammer offen vs voll. Dann verstehst es besde


Muss mir noch neue Spacer besorgen und mal schauen wann ich die Fanes mal wieder raus lasse. Hier zu Hause ist das Rad irgendwie an allen Ecken to much...



Nico Laus schrieb:


> klingt nach zu wenig Zugstufendämpfung


Äh wie meinen?
Meinst du wegen dem "hoppeln"? Das hat nix mit der Zugstufe zu tun. Die macht nix mehr wenn sich der Dämpfer praktisch nicht mehr bewegen kann weil die Druckstufe dicht ist. Das ist eine doofe Resonanz die sich irgendwie aus Reifendruck, Dämpferdruck und meiner Trittfrequenz bildet. Wenn es die Zugstufe wäre müsste das in der Offenen Position ja erst recht passieren...


----------



## bansaiman (15. Dezember 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich habe nix anderes erwartet. Nur waren die RS-Spacer noch in der Restkiste und DVO- oder Suntour Spacer sind mir noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen. Wenn du einen Shop kennst der welche verfügbar hat immer her mit dem Link, würde ich die wohl nehmen.
> 
> 
> Muss mir noch neue Spacer besorgen und mal schauen wann ich die Fanes mal wieder raus lasse. Hier zu Hause ist das Rad irgendwie an allen Ecken to much...
> ...



Die dvo spacer sind nichts als ca 5 millimeter Breite offene plastikringe.einfach eine Stück plastikrohr oder ähnliches mit ähnlichem Umfang wie Dämpfer mit der flex gleichmäßige Ringe abschneiden  fertig.
Oder über gocycle für suntour Anfragen. Suntour Ersatzteile sind sehr günstig z. B. Schutzblech durolux 10 Euro, vllt sind die spacer ja auch günstiger als bei der Konkurrenz


----------



## dome23_650b (6. März 2019)

ich meld mich auch mal wieder!

Man kann bei dem Dämpfer auch den Druck des Ausgleichsbehälter variieren und dadurch soll er auch progressiver werden!

https://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Rear-Shocks,35/SR-Suntour/Triair,24181

sehr guter Test dazu!

Die DVO Volume Spacer gibt es bei biker24.de

https://www.bike24.at/p1272271.html?q=dvo+tuning

des weiteren hab ich bei bike-components angefragt wegen dem Dämpfer, die sollten den wieder in 1-2 Wochen haben und hab auch wegen den Volume Spacern angefragt und die würden mir extra die "orginalen" von Suntour bestellen. Kosten 5,80€ pro STück aber ich weiß nicht was "stück" bedeutet....ob des nur einer oder eine Pckung mit 10 oder so sind


----------



## bansaiman (6. März 2019)

Habe wegen unerwarteter Umstände einen neuen triair in 200*57mm über

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1235952-suntour-triair-200-57mm-neu


----------



## Shimon (7. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich interessiere mich sehr für den Triari, habe aber noch eine frage dazu. Geht es einen 210x50 auf 210x55 umzubauen?
Grüßle,
SHIMON


----------



## bansaiman (7. März 2019)

Shimon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich interessiere mich sehr für den Triari, habe aber noch eine frage dazu. Geht es einen 210x50 auf 210x55 umzubauen?
> Grüßle,
> SHIMON



Ja, alle Versionen mit identischer ebl aber anderem hub, haben einfach einen entfernbaren spacer verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (8. März 2019)

Und in die andere Richtung? 

D.h. von 230x65 auf 230x60 ?

Leider gibts nirgends eine Anleitung o.ä. wo sich das ganze erahnen lässt


----------



## Deleted491360 (8. März 2019)

Sollte eigentlich auch möglich sein


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. März 2019)

Du könntest dir die Anleitung vom DVO Topaz runter laden. Der TRIAIR hat innen drin sogar grün eloxierte Bauteile. 
Oder frag mal bei Symion an, der hat meinen die Wocher zerlegt und sollte wissen wie der innen aussieht und was da machbar ist.


----------



## iceis (11. März 2019)

Würde sich anbieten direkt auf Bladder umzurüsten wenn mal ein Service fällig wird.
Bladder von Jade/Topaz sind gleich, nehme an die Abschlusskappe vom Jade passt dann auch in den Triair, vermutlich dann ja auch die Sicherungsmutter für die Abschlusskappe?

@Symion 
Weist du da was bzw. kannst dazu was sagen?


----------



## mike79 (20. März 2019)

dome23_650b schrieb:


> ich meld mich auch mal wieder!
> 
> Man kann bei dem Dämpfer auch den Druck des Ausgleichsbehälter variieren und dadurch soll er auch progressiver werden!
> 
> ...


Hab seit gestern auch den suntour im Einsatz. 
Hat das jemand mit den DVO spacern probiert? Passen die?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2019)

Ich hatte noch (aufgeschnittene) RockShox-Spacer da, die passen auch in die Luftkammer.


----------



## pfalz (10. April 2019)

Das ist Euch bekannt?

https://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/f...r Shock/RS18-TRIAIR/RS18-TRIAIR_ ASSEMBLY.pdf


----------



## Sloop (11. April 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Anleitung mit Druckangaben in und Empfehlungen für den Rebound? Habe leider nur den nackten Dämpfer ohne irgend etwas bekommen. Ne Anleitung hab ich bei SR auf der Homepage bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## pfalz (11. April 2019)

Hab mich an den Werten vom DVO Topaz orientiert, ist doch fast der Gleiche

http://tech.dvosuspension.com/setup/topaz-2/

https://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/s...ike/owners-manuals/general-rear-shock-manual/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (11. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Anleitung mit Druckangaben in und Empfehlungen für den Rebound? Habe leider nur den nackten Dämpfer ohne irgend etwas bekommen. Ne Anleitung hab ich bei SR auf der Homepage bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.




Nicht zu viel am Rebound spielen, hab bei meinen einmal ganz nach rechts gedreht - dann ist Öl und Luft raus gekommen 
Jetzt ist er beim Service


----------



## Sloop (11. April 2019)

pfalz schrieb:


> Hab mich an den Werten vom DVO Topaz orientiert, ist doch fast der Gleiche
> 
> http://tech.dvosuspension.com/setup/topaz-2/
> 
> https://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/s...ike/owners-manuals/general-rear-shock-manual/


Danke. Ist sogar vom Aufbau der Anleitung mit der von Suntour genau gleich. Wobei die halt echt dürftig ist. 
https://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/f... Manual/MY19_DE_General Rear shock manual.pdf
Mit den Druckempfehlungen bin ich soweit auch auf meine 30% SAG gekommen. Bin mal gespannt wie er sich auf dem Trail schlägt. Ersetzt meinen Monarch RT3. Da sollte ja doch einiges gehen allein schon auf Grund des Piggy-Backs.


----------



## freetourer (11. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Anleitung mit Druckangaben in und Empfehlungen für den Rebound? Habe leider nur den nackten Dämpfer ohne irgend etwas bekommen. Ne Anleitung hab ich bei SR auf der Homepage bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden.



Stellst Du den Sag nicht anhand der Empfehlung für den Rahmen ein?


Und der Rebound: Tja - der eine mags eher schnell, der andere eher langsam.


----------



## Sloop (12. April 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Stellst Du den Sag nicht anhand der Empfehlung für den Rahmen ein?
> 
> 
> Und der Rebound: Tja - der eine mags eher schnell, der andere eher langsam.


SAG fahr ich immer mit ca. 30%. weiß nicht ob es da ne Empfehlung vom Hersteller gibt.


----------



## Sloop (12. April 2019)

Also erste Erfahrung im Vergleich zum RT3 ist eher schaukelig. Gefühlt war die Plattform beim Monarch deutlich stärker was zu deutlich weniger gewackel auf dem Weg zum Trail geführt hat. Bezüglich DH Performance kann ich noch nichts sagen da aktuell alles Nass und schlammig ist auf den Trails und ich daher nur eine Abfahrt gemacht hab gestern.


----------



## Gerrit (12. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Also erste Erfahrung im Vergleich zum RT3 ist eher schaukelig. Gefühlt war die Plattform beim Monarch deutlich stärker was zu deutlich weniger gewackel auf dem Weg zum Trail geführt .



Versuch mal einen Spacer mehr in der Negativkammer und 200 PSI im Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (13. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Versuch mal einen Spacer mehr in der Negativkammer und 200 PSI im Ausgleichsbehälter.


Danke für den Tipp. Spacer habe ich leider keine mitbekommen aber das mit dem Druck werde ich mal probieren.


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Die 200 PSI haben bei meinen rund 95kg leider nichts gebracht. Das mit dem Spacer muss ich nochmal ausprobieren. Langt ja wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe sogar einer von RS.


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Die 200 PSI haben bei meinen rund 95kg leider nichts gebracht. Das mit dem Spacer muss ich nochmal ausprobieren. Langt ja wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe sogar einer von RS.



Ich habe ja einen DVO Topaz, der ziemlich ähnlich sein soll. Da sind die Spacer einfach ca 8mm Streifen Kunststoff Rohr, welche geschlitzt sind. Innendurchmesser ca 40mm, Stärke 1mm.


----------



## Seebl (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Also erste Erfahrung im Vergleich zum RT3 ist eher schaukelig.


Stell erstmal alles ein. Der Weg über die Druckempfehlung ist alles andere als zielführend. Welche SAG-Empfehlung hat der Hinterbau lt. Hersteller?
Sonst eben die Luftkammern spacern wie es der Rahmen verlangt bzw. es zur Gabel passt. Durch einfaches Einbauen funktioniert es nur mit viel Glück.

Und ein Piggy bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass der Dämpfer "besser" ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Ich habe ja einen DVO Topaz, der ziemlich ähnlich sein soll. Da sind die Spacer einfach ca 8mm Streifen Kunststoff Rohr, welche geschlitzt sind. Innendurchmesser ca 40mm, Stärke 1mm.


Man kann auch aufgeschnittene Spacer von RockShox nehmen. Passen von der Dicke auch müssten schmaler sein. Da kann man dann noch feiner einstellen wenn nötig.


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Man kann auch aufgeschnittene Spacer von RockShox nehmen. Passen von der Dicke auch müssten schmaler sein. Da kann man dann noch feiner einstellen wenn nötig.


Also bei mir haben die von meinem Monarch 1A rein gepasst ohne das ich was aufschneiden musste. Hab da mal die gleiche Anzahl wie da rein gehauen (4).


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Warum geht mir hier eigentlich jeder immer mit dem SAG auf die Nerven? Falls ihr alles gelesen hättet wüsste ihr, dass ich einen Dämpfer durch einen anderen ersetzte. Und da kein Hersteller für alle Dämpfer der Welt für jeden Rahmen Empfehlungen bezüglich des SAG's gibt habe ich genau die gleichen SAG-Werte wie beim alten Dämpfer übernommen.


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Also bei mir haben die von meinem Monarch 1A rein gepasst ohne das ich was aufschneiden musste. Hab da mal die gleiche Anzahl wie da rein gehauen (4).



Und in die Negativkammer?


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Warum geht mir hier eigentlich jeder immer mit dem SAG auf die Nerven? Falls ihr alles gelesen hättet wüsste ihr, dass ich einen Dämpfer durch einen anderen ersetzte. Und da kein Hersteller für alle Dämpfer der Welt für jeden Rahmen Empfehlungen bezüglich des SAG's gibt habe ich genau die gleichen SAG-Werte wie beim alten Dämpfer übernommen.



Auch, wenn es dich nervt: Da die wenigsten Hinterbauten ein konstante Übersetzungsverhältnis haben, ist 30% Sag am Dämpfer entsprechend nicht immer 30% des Federwegs. Von daher lohnt es sich schon, da etwas genauer hinzusehen. 

Beispiel: An meinem Bike hat der Dämpfer 57mm Hub. Bei 28% Sag federt der Dämpfer aber nur 14mm ein.


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Also bis jetzt hab ich die dinger nur in die Positivkammer rein gemacht wie auch bei meinem Monarch. So war es auch in meinem Monarch. In das Thema Positiv- und Negativkammer muss ich mich dann wohl nochmal einlesen, was da der Unterschied ist.
Zum Thema SAG: Ich habe einen 216x63,5mm Dämpfer durch einen 216x63,5mm Dämpfer ersetzt. Warum sollte sich da auf einmal was ändern? Ist schließlich bloß nen anderer Hersteller und jetzt eben mit Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Also bis jetzt hab ich die dinger nur in die Positivkammer rein gemacht wie auch bei meinem Monarch. So war es auch in meinem Monarch. In das Thema Positiv- und Negativkammer muss ich mich dann wohl nochmal einlesen, was da der Unterschied ist.
> Zum Thema SAG: Ich habe einen 216x63,5mm Dämpfer durch einen 216x63,5mm Dämpfer ersetzt. Warum sollte sich da auf einmal was ändern? Ist schließlich bloß nen anderer Hersteller und jetzt eben mit Ausgleichsbehälter.



Also stellst du 19mm ein?


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Also stellst du 19mm ein?


Jepp.


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Jepp.



Dann lies nochmal meinen Post bzgl Übersetzungsverhältnis...


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Und in die Negativkammer?


Versteh ich das richtig das wenn ich Spacer in die Negativkammer rein mach der Dämpfer im Anfangsbereich weicher wird?


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Versteh ich das richtig das wenn ich Spacer in die Negativkammer rein mach der Dämpfer im Anfangsbereich weicher wird?



Nur wirklich ganz am Anfang des Federwegs, also die ersten paar mm. Danach nimmt der Einfluss der Negativkammer ab, ergo mehr Unterstützung.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2019)

Meiner kommt dann wohl vor Ostern noch von der Reklamation wieder. Hatte eine defekte (riefige) Kolbenstange. Was dann zu Blubberblasen im Öl führte.
Kann dann wohl wieder von 0 anfangen, weil ich nicht weiß wie lange das schon der Fall war. Gekauft hatte ich den im August und dann nicht soo viel gefahren .
Aber wenn die Zugstufe dann immer noch so schnell sein sollte lasse ich wohl auch noch ein zwei Spacer hinzufügen .


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Meiner kommt dann wohl vor Ostern noch von der Reklamation wieder. Hatte eine defekte (riefige) Kolbenstange. Was dann zu Blubberblasen im Öl führte.
> Kann dann wohl wieder von 0 anfangen, weil ich nicht weiß wie lange das schon der Fall
> Aber wenn die Zugstufe dann immer noch so schnell sein sollte lasse ich wohl auch noch ein zwei Spacer hinzufügen .



Spacer helfen aber nicht bei der Zugstufe


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Dann lies nochmal meinen Post bzgl Übersetzungsverhältnis...


Wie schon gesagt, Rahmen und alles gleich. Nur der Dämpfer wurde gewechselt und da ich den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft habe ist auch der alte Dämpfer nicht speziell für den Rahmen gewesen.


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, Rahmen und alles gleich. Nur der Dämpfer wurde gewechselt und da ich den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer gekauft habe ist auch der alte Dämpfer nicht speziell für den Rahmen gewesen.



Ja, das habe ich verstanden. 

Aber: Wenn du 30% am *Dämpfer* einstellst, so wie du es oben geschrieben hast (19mm) heißt das nicht, dass du 30% Negativ Federweg eingestellt hast. Sondern eben vermutlich zu viel, in Abhängigkeit der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus.

Aber das hatte ich ja eigentlich schon geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> SAG fahr ich immer mit ca. 30%. weiß nicht ob es da ne Empfehlung vom Hersteller gibt.





Sloop schrieb:


> Warum geht mir hier eigentlich jeder immer mit dem SAG auf die Nerven? ....



Weil Du anscheinend immer noch nicht die Funktionsweise eines gefederten Hinterbaus verstanden hast.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Spacer helfen aber nicht bei der Zugstufe


Gnaaa. Den Fehler hab ich vorhin schon gemacht. Meinte natürlich Shims 



freetourer schrieb:


> Weil Du anscheinend immer noch nicht die Funktionsweise eines gefederten Hinterbaus verstanden hast.


Aber egal wie die Übersetzungskurve des Hinterbaus aussieht hat er den gleichen SAG wie vorher eingestellt. Weil der Hinterbau und der Dämpferhub gleich geblieben sind. Ob das jetzt 28 oder 33% realer Negativfederweg entspricht weil da die Kurve grad ne Delle oder Beule hat ist ja nun erstmal mehr akademischer Natur.
Oder wie messt ihr alleine den realen Federweg?

Trotz allem wird @Sloop nichts anderes übrig bleiben als verschiedene Spacermengen in positiv/negativkammer und verschiedene Drücke Druck im Piggy auszuprobieren.
Ist eben kein Monarch bei dem man nur Druck und Zugstufe einstellt und den Hebel auf und zu macht.


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Weil Du anscheinend immer noch nicht die Funktionsweise eines gefederten Hinterbaus verstanden hast.


Dann erklär mir doch mal du Klugscheißer was sich an meinem Hinterbau geändert hat, nachdem ich nur einen Dämpfer durch einen anderen, Maßlich aber 100% identischen getauscht habe! Meine Wippe am Hinterbau und meine Dämpferaufnahmen haben sich nämlich NICHT geändert. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass wenn ich meinen Dämpfer Aus- und wieder einbaue ändert sich dadurch schon alle an meinem Hinterbau?


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...das jetzt 28 oder 33% realer Negativfederweg entspricht weil da die Kurve grad ne Delle oder Beule hat ist ja nun erstmal mehr akademischer Natur.



Abhängig von der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus kann sich das schon durchaus praktisch bemerkbar machen. 
Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren - spricht ja nichts dagegen, einfach mal 3mm Sag weniger einzustellen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir doch mal du Klugscheißer was sich an meinem Hinterbau geändert hat, nachdem ich nur einen Dämpfer durch einen anderen, Maßlich aber 100% identischen getauscht habe! Meine Wippe am Hinterbau und meine Dämpferaufnahmen haben sich nämlich NICHT geändert. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass wenn ich meinen Dämpfer Aus- und wieder einbaue ändert sich dadurch schon alle an meinem Hinterbau?


Die Kennlinien der Dämpfer müssen nicht gleich sein weil die Luftkammer nicht gleich groß sind. Zusammen mit der Hinterbaukennlinie kann das schon einen Unterschied machen. Probiers halt aus. Du wirst nicht um viele Testruns rum kommen wenn du es richtig machen willst.


----------



## Sloop (15. April 2019)

Das mag ja schon sein bloß hat der Suntour Dämpfer doch auch gar keine so Harte Plattform wie ein Monarch z.B. . Das hat zumal mal einer hier im Forum gemeint. Ergo wippt er eben immer mehr als ein Monarch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freetourer (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir doch mal du Klugscheißer was sich an meinem Hinterbau geändert hat, nachdem ich nur einen Dämpfer durch einen anderen, Maßlich aber 100% identischen getauscht habe! Meine Wippe am Hinterbau und meine Dämpferaufnahmen haben sich nämlich NICHT geändert. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft erzählen, dass wenn ich meinen Dämpfer Aus- und wieder einbaue ändert sich dadurch schon alle an meinem Hinterbau?




Herrlich! - Na, wieder einen schlechten Tag gehabt?



Sloop schrieb:


> Das mag ja schon sein bloß hat der Suntour Dämpfer doch auch gar keine so Harte Plattform wie ein Monarch z.B. . Das hat zumal mal einer hier im Forum gemeint. Ergo wippt er eben immer mehr als ein Monarch.



qed

SAG korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## Gerrit (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Das mag ja schon sein bloß hat der Suntour Dämpfer doch auch gar keine so Harte Plattform wie ein Monarch z.B. . Das hat zumal mal einer hier im Forum gemeint. Ergo wippt er eben immer mehr als ein Monarch.



... was durch nicht korrekt eingestellten Sag eben noch verstärkt wird.

Und vermutlich kommen noch ein paar Dinge zusammen:

Relativ hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis (Federweg / Dämpferhub) 
Relativ hohes Fahrergewicht
Aber vielleicht würde es schon was bringen, weniger zu posten und mehr auszuprobieren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Das mag ja schon sein bloß hat der Suntour Dämpfer doch auch gar keine so Harte Plattform wie ein Monarch z.B. . Das hat zumal mal einer hier im Forum gemeint. Ergo wippt er eben immer mehr als ein Monarch.


Wenn du Wert auf eine straffe Plattform legst musst du vermutlich jemanden an die Abstimmung ran lassen. Ich habe den Eindruck dassd ieim Aftermarket erhältlichen Dämpfer alle mit dem schwächsten Tune ausgeliefert werden. Irgendwer hatte hier neulich irgendwo Bilder einegstellt und auf Zug- und Druckstufenseite ein oder zwei Shims drauf gepackt. Symion sagte mir heute am Telefon ähnliches. 

Wenn ich das Rad endlcih wieder zusammen habe werde ich mal schauen was die Reparatur gebracht hat, im Zweifel macht er ihn dann nochmal auf und legt nach.


----------



## Pakalolo (18. April 2019)

Hab ich mir jetzt auch mal bestellt, da mein geliebter Marzocchi 053 einen Mikroriss unter dem Dämpferauge hat und die Luft nicht mehr hält 
Schnelle Zugstufe mag ich und bei 95kg Fahrergewicht dürfte das dann schon passen. Spacer hab ich vom Monarch+ noch, da werde ich mal mit 3 in der Positivkammer und 1 in der Negativkammer anfangen. Piggydruck eher höher. Rahmen ist laut Linkage fast linear bzw leicht progressiv. Bin gespannt was der Triair kann, zumal ich vom 053 natürlich recht verwöhnt bin.


----------



## Sloop (19. April 2019)

Hab jetzt mal das mit 4 Monarch Spacern probiert. War brett hart und ich hätte keine Plattform mehr gebraucht. Mit 2 bin ich soweit eigentlich echt zufrieden (Positivkammer).
200 + 200 PSI bei 88kg Lebendgewicht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. April 2019)

In der Positiv oder Negativkammer?


----------



## tsujoshi (19. April 2019)

Hat jemand einen vergleich zum Monarch Plus?


----------



## Sloop (19. April 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> In der Positiv oder Negativkammer?


Ist editiert.


----------



## Gerrit (19. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal das mit 4 Monarch Spacern probiert. War brett hart und ich hätte keine Plattform mehr gebraucht. Mit 2 bin ich soweit eigentlich echt zufrieden.
> 200 + 200 PSI bei 88kg Lebendgewicht.



Edit:
Muss wirklich jeder für sich herausfinden - gut, dass du es gemacht hast 
Mit Spacern in der Negativkammer kannst du die Kennlinie abflachen und weniger Druck fahren, falls du aktuell den Federweg nicht ausnutzen solltest.


----------



## Sloop (19. April 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Muss wirklich jeder für sich herausfinden - gut, dass du es gemacht hast


Hab bei 4 echt erst gedacht ich hätte was beim Zusammenbau falsch gemacht zumal ich meine Wippe auch noch ausgebaut hatte. Muss aber auch sagen dass man nach dem Umbau erst ein paar mal kräftig durchfedern muss bevor man eine Aussage treffen kann. Ist nämlich nach dem Umbau recht steif noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (19. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Hab bei 4 echt erst gedacht ich hätte was beim Zusammenbau falsch gemacht zumal ich meine Wippe auch noch ausgebaut hatte. Muss aber auch sagen dass man nach dem Umbau erst ein paar mal kräftig durchfedern muss bevor man eine Aussage treffen kann. Ist nämlich nach dem Umbau recht steif noch.



Du musst schrittweise aufpumpen und alle 50PSI ein paar mal langsam ein- und ausfedern, damit der Druckausgleich zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer stattfinden kann.


----------



## alf2 (23. April 2019)

Ich interessiere mich für den Suntour Triair. Ich benötige 200x51. Die kleinste Größe ist 200x57. 

Kann man das mittels Spacer umbauen? Wo bekomme ich den her?


----------



## Sloop (25. April 2019)

Weiß jemand ob man den Hebel verstellen kann? So ist Plattform wenn der Hebel waagerecht nach vorne zeigt. Da kollidiert er aber mit der Flasche. Hab mal probiert das kleine Schräuble auf zu machen was aber nicht wirklich ging und wollte auch nix kaputt machen.


----------



## mike79 (25. April 2019)

Ist das mit dem Einbau der Spacer kompliziert? Hab ja null Ahnung von Dämpfern...


----------



## Gerrit (25. April 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Ist das mit dem Einbau der Spacer kompliziert? Hab ja null Ahnung von Dämpfern...



Wenn der Dämpfer dem Topaz tatsächlich so ähnlich ist, sollte der Einbau der Spacer ähnlich einfach sein wie hier:


----------



## pfalz (25. April 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man den Hebel verstellen kann? So ist Plattform wenn der Hebel waagerecht nach vorne zeigt. Da kollidiert er aber mit der Flasche. Hab mal probiert das kleine Schräuble auf zu machen was aber nicht wirklich ging und wollte auch nix kaputt machen.



laut der Explosionszeichnung sollte das möglich sein

https://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/f...r Shock/RS18-TRIAIR/RS18-TRIAIR_ ASSEMBLY.pdf


----------



## Pakalolo (26. April 2019)

3 Testfahrten gemacht und der Triair hat auf jeden Fall bestanden. Eckdaten:
 - 95 kg Gewicht
- Leverage Ratio sinkt kontinuierlich von 2.84 auf 2,56 (ziemlich linear)
- Sag bei etwa 30%
- 3 Spacer Positiv, 1 Spacer negativ
- Piggy bei 240psi

Highspeed Passagen über Wurzeln und Steine arbeitet der Dämpfer souverän ab. Nutze aber bei harten Einschlägen ins Flat den ganzen Federweg, da hätte ich gerne noch ein wenig mehr Reserven. 1 Spacer mehr in Positivkammer wäre mein Gedanke dazu. Oder lieber weniger Piggydruck?
Wenn ich einen Spacer mehr in die Positivkammer gebe, was würde es eurer Meinung nach bewirken, wenn ich zusätzlich noch 1 Spacer in die Negativkammer gebe?

Insgesamt bin ich recht begeistert von dem Teil, nachdem ich jahrelang Dämpfer mit HSC und LSC hatte, fällts mir gerade im Kopf schwer umzudenken, um die richtige Einstellung zu finden. Einen Hauch mehr Sensibilität bei kleinen Schlägen würde ich mir noch wünschen.


----------



## Gerrit (27. April 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> - 3 Spacer Positiv, 1 Spacer negativ
> - Piggy bei 240psi
> 
> Highspeed Passagen über Wurzeln und Steine arbeitet der Dämpfer souverän ab. Nutze aber bei harten Einschlägen ins Flat den ganzen Federweg, da hätte ich gerne noch ein wenig mehr Reserven. 1 Spacer mehr in Positivkammer wäre mein Gedanke dazu. Oder lieber weniger Piggydruck?
> ...


 
Spacer in der Negativkammer machen die Kennlinie eher "bauchig", sie verläuft dann eher wie bei klassischen Luftkammern. Ohne Spacer in der Negativkammer musst du mehr Druck fahren, die Kennlinie wird entsprechend (bei gleichem Sag) steiler. Du solltest also keinen zusätzlichen Spacer in die Negativkammer einsetzen, denke ich.

Hier sind ein paar gute Erklärungen dazu: https://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/dvo-topaz-1010291-16.html#post13991775


----------



## Pakalolo (27. April 2019)

Ok...Danke für den Link. Klingt plausibel, Versuch macht kluch....glaub ich nehm den vorhandenen Spacer sogar mal raus aus der Negativkammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pakalolo (27. April 2019)

Fühlt sich jetzt besser an, 4 Spacer in der Positivkammer, keinen in der Negativkammer. Druck im Piggy auf 220 psi gesenkt, dafür 250 psi in der Hauptkammer. Wirkt jetzt aktiver und trotz harter Einschläge noch 1-2 mm auf der Kolbenstange übrig. Wir werden wahrscheinlich richtig gute Freunde werden


----------



## funny_biker (6. Mai 2019)

Gude, bin momentan am überlegen Enduro und DH auf den Triair umzustellen.
Hat einer einen Vergleich zu Fox Float X2 oder Vivid Coil? 
Wie einfach ist das servicen und umshimmen? (Float X2 service ich auch selber)

Kurze Rückmeldung würde mich freuen. Lg Jan


----------



## Sloop (7. Mai 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Fühlt sich jetzt besser an, 4 Spacer in der Positivkammer, keinen in der Negativkammer. Druck im Piggy auf 220 psi gesenkt, dafür 250 psi in der Hauptkammer. Wirkt jetzt aktiver und trotz harter Einschläge noch 1-2 mm auf der Kolbenstange übrig. Wir werden wahrscheinlich richtig gute Freunde werden


Sind aber echt heftige Werte. Was fährst du damit? Also wo hast du den eingebaut? Weil 4 Spacer sind schon ordentlich. DAzu noch 250psi ist das Ding ja eigentlich kein Dämpfer mehr, oder?. Welche Spacer hast du verbaut?


----------



## hundepulli (7. Mai 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Sind aber echt heftige Werte. Was fährst du damit? Also wo hast du den eingebaut? Weil 4 Spacer sind schon ordentlich. DAzu noch 250psi ist das Ding ja eigentlich kein Dämpfer mehr, oder?. Welche Spacer hast du verbaut?



Könnte zu einem Giant Reign passen.


----------



## Seebl (7. Mai 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Sind aber echt heftige Werte.


Wie bitte möchtest du das bewerten ohne Angabe des Bikes?!


----------



## Pakalolo (7. Mai 2019)

Es ist ein Kona Process 153 und ich fahr mit etwa 95 kg. Bei 300 psi Maximaldruck sind 250 doch ganz ok oder?
Der Hinterbau ist recht linear und insgesamt wenig progressiv.
Sind Monarch Spacer, wobei ich mittlerweile auf 3 runter gegangen bin. Durchschläge hatte ich noch keine, war aber auch noch nicht im Park und bin die größeren Sachen gesprungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hundepulli (7. Mai 2019)

Am Reign fahre ich etwa 260-265psi mit 3 Spacern, bei ca. 85kg komplett. Ich habe einen RS Monarch. Der Druck hängt sehr vom Dämpfer und der Übersetzung des Hinterbaus ab.


----------



## Gerrit (7. Mai 2019)

Pakalolo schrieb:


> Bei 300 psi Maximaldruck sind 250 doch ganz ok oder?
> Der Hinterbau ist recht linear und insgesamt wenig progressiv.



Fahre meinen Topaz auch mit 230PSI im Spitfire, bei 90kg fahrfertig. Spacer habe ich alle wieder rausgeschmissen.


----------



## BL110 (19. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mal ne Frage wie einfach ist es den dämpfer einzustellen, denn hier wird ganz viel von spacern, piggyback und hauptluftkammer geschrieben??
Ich weiß was spacer sind aber bei dem RS deluxe gibt es die nur hinten drinne, was verändert sich bei dem dämpfer dadurch?
Wie einfach ist es die spacer ein und auszubauen?
Wie ist das mit den buchsen weil beim spectral braucht man die 15mm breit.


----------



## hundepulli (19. Mai 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> ... raucht man die 15mm breit.



Das will ich sehen!!!!


----------



## hundepulli (19. Mai 2019)

Lies Dir mal diesen Artikel durch:

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/02/20/mountainbike-daempfung-erklaert/

Ähnliches Material findest Du auch bei https://enduro-mtb.com/.


----------



## BL110 (19. Mai 2019)

Ist der dämpfer besser als ein RS Deluxe?


----------



## Seebl (19. Mai 2019)

Wenn du auf so einfache Antworten aus bist, solltest du die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## BL110 (19. Mai 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Wenn du auf so einfache Antworten aus bist, solltest du die Finger davon lassen.



Ne bin ich nicht.
Ich will einen dämpfer mit dem ich mehr an die grenzen gehen kann, bzw denn ich besser einstellen kann. Ich fahre hauptsächlich trails mit kleineren Sprüngen und im Bikepark.
Beim deluxe fehlt mir halt die progression bzw. ist er viel zu usensiebel.
Außerdem hätte ich durch einen längeren Dämpfer mehr Federweg.


----------



## hundepulli (20. Mai 2019)

BL110 schrieb:


> Ne bin ich nicht.
> Ich will einen dämpfer mit dem ich mehr an die grenzen gehen kann, bzw denn ich besser einstellen kann. Ich fahre hauptsächlich trails mit kleineren Sprüngen und im Bikepark.
> Beim deluxe fehlt mir halt die progression bzw. ist er viel zu usensiebel. ...


Stichwort SAG und Bottomless Ring, da gibt es schon jede Menge Abhandlungen im Forum


BL110 schrieb:


> ... Außerdem hätte ich durch einen längeren Dämpfer mehr Federweg.


Moment!! Ein längerer Dämpfer bedeutet aber auch, das das Rad nach vorne kippt, damit wird auch der Lenkwinkel steiler. Man kann sich so die ganze Geo vom Rad versauen. Außerdem muss der Hinterbau auch das Mehr an Federweg leisten können, ohne mit dem Sitzrohr zu kollidieren.


----------



## BL110 (20. Mai 2019)

hundepulli schrieb:


> Stichwort SAG und Bottomless Ring, da gibt es schon jede Menge Abhandlungen im Forum
> 
> Moment!! Ein längerer Dämpfer bedeutet aber auch, das das Rad nach vorne kippt, damit wird auch der Lenkwinkel steiler. Man kann sich so die ganze Geo vom Rad versauen. Außerdem muss der Hinterbau auch das Mehr an Federweg leisten können, ohne mit dem Sitzrohr zu kollidieren.



Das passt, ist im canyon spectral forum schon öfters diskutiert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basmati (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo, gibt es mittlerweile Artikelnummern der Token Ringe für die Luftkammer? Bzw. wie kann ich die beziehen?
Genauso bei dem spacer um den Hub z.B. von 65mm auf 60mm zu reduzieren, gibt es das irgendwo? 

Der Dämpfer kommt die Tage bei mir an und ich werde ihn in meinem Nomad testen wollen! Bin gespannt!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Mai 2019)

Die original Luftkammer-Spacer kannst du nur über einen Händler beziehen der sie bei Suntour bestellt. Teilenummer müsste ich irgendwo in einer Mail vom Suntour-Support haben, kann ich heute Abend mal nachschauen. 
Alternativ passen auch RS-Spacer, zumindest wenn sie aufgeschnitten sind.

Den Reduzierspacer wirst du wohl erst recht nur diekt von Suntour als Ersatzteil bekommen, und das klappt dann auch nur wenn ihn ein Händler bestellt. Zumal dafür im Zweifel der Dämpfer zerlegt werden muss.


----------



## Bartleby (23. Mai 2019)

basmati schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es mittlerweile Artikelnummern der Token Ringe für die Luftkammer? Bzw. wie kann ich die beziehen?



Nimm die von DVO Topaz, es sind genau die gleichen. Hab ich auch genommen!

Edit: hier ein Link: https://www.bike24.de/p1272271.html?q=topaz+dvo


----------



## basmati (26. Mai 2019)

Danke Dir , habe ich mir schon gedacht! Aber wo es die gibt wusste ich nicht. Danke für den Link.


----------



## Bartleby (29. Mai 2019)

Hat sonst noch jemand das Problem dass sein Dämpfer die Luft (und inzwischen auch Öl ) verliert?
Dämpfer war neu, ungefahren, stand nur 3 Monate bei mir rum weil ich nicht dazu gekommen war, den einzubauen. Nach dem Einbau, sag eingestellt... OK, wird immer mehr, bei jedem Ab- Aufstieg vom Bike. Der Dämpfer hatte auch und die 50-70 psi verloren... Mehrmals... Dämpfer unter Garantie eingeschickt, nach 3 Wochen kam er auch zurück. Problem wurde von Suntour Race auch festgestellt, und Luft- u. Hydraulikservice gemacht.
Am So. Dämpfer eingebaut, sag eingestellt, sah gut aus. Leider keine Zeit zu fahren.
Heute steig ich aufm Bike: Dämpfer steinhart... Ich wippe ein bisschen, da geht der Dämpfer wieder immer tiefer und tiefer und kommt immer langsamer zurück. Druck gemessen, wieder mal 40 psi verloren. Das Spiel 3x gemacht: jedesmal verliert er 30 bis 40 psi, je nachdem wie lange ich wippe...
Dämpfer ausgebaut und babei entdeckt, dass Öl (zwischen 1 und 2 ml) an der Dichtung der Luftkammer (die untere die man wegnimmt um die Luftkammer abzunehmen) rauskommt. 
Ich bin begeistert...


----------



## Bartleby (29. Mai 2019)

basmati schrieb:


> Danke Dir , habe ich mir schon gedacht! Aber wo es die gibt wusste ich nicht. Danke für den Link.


Bitte, hatte auch länger gesucht...


----------



## mike79 (6. Juni 2019)

Funktioniert der Dämpfer bei euch relativ geräuschlos? Bilde mir ein der "schmatzt" ordentlich....

Aber ich fahre sonst überwiegend Hardtail. Kann sein das das eh so sein muss


----------



## Gerrit (6. Juni 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Funktioniert der Dämpfer bei euch relativ geräuschlos? Bilde mir ein der "schmatzt" ordentlich....
> 
> Aber ich fahre sonst überwiegend Hardtail. Kann sein das das eh so sein muss



Wann schmatzt er denn? Wenn es so ein leises Schmatzen / Zischen bei ca 10mm Dämpferweg ist, ist das normal (Druckausgleich Positivkammer - Negativkammer). Wenn es tiefer im Federweg schmatzt, hast du Luft im Öl.


----------



## mike79 (6. Juni 2019)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Wann schmatzt er denn? Wenn es so ein leises Schmatzen / Zischen bei ca 10mm Dämpferweg ist, ist das normal (Druckausgleich Positivkammer - Negativkammer). Wenn es tiefer im Federweg schmatzt, hast du Luft im Öl.


Klingt schon nach letzterem (heute nochmals genau hören)....
Würde bedeuten ab zum Service damit? Das zweite mal dann bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (6. Juni 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Klingt schon nach letzterem (heute nochmals genau hören)....
> Würde bedeuten ab zum Service damit? Das zweite mal dann bei mir



probier mal: zugstufe weiter aufdrehen, wie es dann klingt
Die Räder die ich zwischen den fingern hatte mit diesem Dämpfer waren immer am lärmen wenn die zugstufe weiter zugedreht war.


----------



## MAster (7. Juni 2019)

Mein Tipp, zieh doch mal die Luftkammer ab, wenn dir schäumendes Öl in Pos/Neg Kammer entgegen kommt, wirst Ihn wohl wieder einschicken dürfen ...
Grüße


----------



## mike79 (7. Juni 2019)

MAster schrieb:


> Mein Tipp, zieh doch mal die Luftkammer ab, wenn dir schäumendes Öl in Pos/Neg Kammer entgegen kommt, wirst Ihn wohl wieder einschicken dürfen ...
> Grüße


Danke für den Tipp..
Wie mache ich das denn??


----------



## Sloop (7. Juni 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp..
> Wie mache ich das denn??


Luft raus und dann einfach an der Luftkammer ziehen.


----------



## Gerrit (7. Juni 2019)

Sloop schrieb:


> Luft raus und dann einfach an der Luftkammer ziehen.



Den O-Ring sollte man vorher noch abnehmen.


----------



## MAster (7. Juni 2019)

mike79 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp..
> Wie mache ich das denn??


Guck mal das Video an, der DVO ist quasi baugleich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madpat (10. Juli 2019)

Muss man zum Abschrauben der Luftkammer (möchte den Federweg-Spacer entnehmen) die Luft auch aus dem Piggy-Bag rauslassen oder nur aus der "Hauptkammer"?


----------



## prolink (10. Juli 2019)

Nur die Hauptluftkammer ablassen


----------



## madpat (10. Juli 2019)

Schlechte Nachrichten: 
Entgegen der Aussagen im Forum kann man den Triair nicht von 210x50 auf 210x55 traveln. Zumindest hat der 210x50 den ich hier habe keinen Spacer verbaut.


----------



## madpat (10. Juli 2019)

Nachtrag:

Irgendwie ist das ganze etwas komisch. Habe jetzt mal den Federweg gemessen (Luft raus, komplett eingefedert und dann wieder aufgepumpt) und komme auf 55 mm. Messe ich falsch oder hat der Hersteller im Ernst den Spacer vergessen?


----------



## prolink (10. Juli 2019)

dann passt e alles.
kann leicht sein das keiner drinnen war. 
Neu gekauft? gebraucht kann ihn ja schon einer entfernt haben


----------



## madpat (10. Juli 2019)

Neu gekauft!! Für mich passt das so halb. wollte den Spacer schon gerne als Ersatzteil haben. Aber für jemanden der einen Rahmen hat, der nur 50 mm erlaubt hätte das ganz schön böse ausgehen können.

Woher bekommt ihr eigentlich eure Buchsen für den Triair? Brauche 20x8 und 30x8. 20x8 kann ich nirgends finden. Montiert war 22x8.


----------



## prolink (10. Juli 2019)

habe Rockshox buchsen verbaut
Bike Compo hat sie








						Dämpferbuchsen für dein MTB online kaufen | bike-components
					

MTB Dämpferbuchsen von Rockshox, Fox Racing Shox und mehr online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## freetourer (10. Juli 2019)

madpat schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> Irgendwie ist das ganze etwas komisch. Habe jetzt mal den Federweg gemessen (Luft raus, komplett eingefedert und dann wieder aufgepumpt) und komme auf 55 mm. Messe ich falsch oder hat der Hersteller im Ernst den Spacer vergessen?



Huber Buchsen


----------



## madpat (10. Juli 2019)

Kann ich den meine Huber Buchsen vom RS Deluxe übernehmen oder sind das unterschiedliche Durchmesser?

Edit: Habe mal nachgemessen und es sollte der selbe Durchmesser sein. Aber die Huber Buchsen lassen sich nur extrem schwer in die Gleitlager des Triair pressen. Ist das normal am Anfang?


----------



## freetourer (10. Juli 2019)

madpat schrieb:


> Kann ich den meine Huber Buchsen vom RS Deluxe übernehmen oder sind das unterschiedliche Durchmesser?
> 
> Edit: Habe mal nachgemessen und es sollte der selbe Durchmesser sein. Aber die Huber Buchsen lassen sich nur extrem schwer in die Gleitlager des Triair pressen. Ist das normal am Anfang?



Die würde ich nur in Kombination mit den Igus Gleitlagern verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (10. Juli 2019)

madpat schrieb:


> Neu gekauft!! Für mich passt das so halb. wollte den Spacer schon gerne als Ersatzteil haben. Aber für jemanden der einen Rahmen hat, der nur 50 mm erlaubt hätte das ganz schön böse ausgehen können.
> 
> Woher bekommt ihr eigentlich eure Buchsen für den Triair? Brauche 20x8 und 30x8. 20x8 kann ich nirgends finden. Montiert war 22x8.


Huber buchsen von meinem Monarch der davor drin war.


----------



## madpat (10. Juli 2019)

@Sloop Gleitlager müsstest du dann aber auch tauschen oder hast du die vom Triair behalten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2019)

Ich hab Einbaubuchsen von DVO bei gocycle bestellt. Die passen exakt. 
Da ich mich mit dem Einbaumaß verhauen hatte und schnell eine Lösung brauchte hab ich eine alte RS-Buchse auf die passende Länge gekürzt, geht auch. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man eh neu kaufen muss, DVO.


----------



## madpat (11. Juli 2019)

Also SR Suntour hat bestätigt, dass bei 50 mm ein Spcer da sein müsste. Aber bei denen kann der natürlich auf keinen Fall vergessen worden sein... klar.  Bin jetzt gespannt, ob die oder der Händler mir noch einen Spacer kostenlos besorgen.


----------



## madpat (11. Juli 2019)

Weißt du noch, welche Maße die Buchsen hatten? 0K? 24K? Müsste auf dem Gleitlager stehen...


----------



## prolink (13. Juli 2019)

habe heute denn Triair Montiert. bin aber nicht ganz zufrieden
Zugstufe habe ich schon voll zugedreht und ist eigentlich noch zu offen
beim 3 Position Hebel ist kein unterschied zwischen offen und 2 Pos. ist das normal? müßte doch eine Plattform sein
IFP Druck ist schon auf 200Psi
weiß einer was für ein Öl verwendet wir im Dämpfer?. würde es austauschen um die Funktionen zu verbessern
habe es bei Monarch auch so gemacht.  jedoch mußte ich auf ein 2.5er Öl gehen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juli 2019)

Du kannst übers Öl gehen, ist aber nicht immer Zielführend. Symion hatte meinen schon offen, konnte aber nichts dran ändern weil er beim Zerlegen einen Schaden festgestellt hat, der erstmal auf Garantie behoben werden musste. Mir ist die Zugstufe auch viel zu schnell, in meinem Rahmen habe ich einen Unterschied zwischen Offen und Mittelposition, aber mir ist offen schlicht viel zu weich und Mitte das was ich brauchbar finde.

Sind da erstmal nicht mehr weiter gekommen weil danach wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme erstmal nicht mehr aufs Rad gekommen bin. Der kennt das Ding und weiß was man tun kann. Vielleicht schreibst Du ihn einfach mal an. Allerdings ist die Versenderei aus Östereich ja immer so ne Sache...


----------



## prolink (13. Juli 2019)

danke für die antwort
Garantie ist bei mir e nicht. da Privat gekauft. 
bei mir ist kein unterschied zwischen 1. und 2. Position.
wenn ich etwas zäheres Öl nehme zb. 5wt auf 7.5wt gehe müßten sich die Funktionen verhärten. nur leicht aber das würde reichen
nur weiß ich noch nicht welches drinnen ist


----------



## prolink (13. Juli 2019)

so habe mich etwas eingelesen über denn Dämpfer
anbei die Volle Anleitung. ist halt vom DVO Topaz aber e baugleich
eingefüllt ist 2.5wt Öl
werd mal etwas experientieren. vielleicht kann man ja mit denn Shims am AGB etwas die 2. Position von Hebel verstärken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juli 2019)

Die Shims im AGB bestimmen die grundsätzliche Druckstufe. Der Hebel wirkt soweit ich das verfolgt habe auf die Compression Needle.


----------



## prolink (14. Juli 2019)

ja stimmt. habe aber festgestellt das der Versteller zuwenig auf die Nadel drückt bzw. das verhältniss nicht stimmt
die Druckstufen Shims sind schon vorgespannt montiert. das finde ich komisch. habe ich bei einem Dämpfer noch nie gesehen.
werds mal mit einen 5er oder 7,5er Öl probieren. er ist mir e zu schauckelig
Ölwechsel war e schon fällig nach der Suppe


----------



## freetourer (14. Juli 2019)

prolink schrieb:


> ja stimmt. habe aber festgestellt das der Versteller zuwenig auf die Nadel drückt bzw. das verhältniss nicht stimmt
> die Druckstufen Shims sind schon vorgespannt montiert. das finde ich komisch. habe ich bei einem Dämpfer noch nie gesehen.
> werds mal mit einen 5er oder 7,5er Öl probieren. er ist mir e zu schauckelig
> Ölwechsel war e schon fällig nach der Suppe
> Anhang anzeigen 884765Anhang anzeigen 884766Anhang anzeigen 884767Anhang anzeigen 884769Anhang anzeigen 884768



Danke für die Bilder.

Welche Eibaulänge/Hub hast Du da?
Da scheint ja noch ein Spacer zur Hubreduzierung verbaut zu sein.


----------



## prolink (14. Juli 2019)

ist ein 205x60 weil der Spacer verbaut ist. ohne hat der dann 65mm
muss ich noch rausnehmen


----------



## pfalz (14. Juli 2019)

Berichte doch bitte, ob die Änderung des Öls eine verbesserung gebracht hat bezgl der Zugstuge...ist mir nämlich auch noch ein gutes Stück zu schnell. Danke


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juli 2019)

Ich find die Farbe der Innereien ja imme rwieder interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (14. Juli 2019)

so erste Testfahrt beendet. Öl habe ich 7,5er Motorex genommen.
die Dämpfung ist sehr viel besser als vorher. kein Geschaukel. geht Traumhaft. ist aber schon auf der gedämpfteren Seite. besser 5er nehmen wenns doch noch schneller sein soll. mir passt es aber so.
Leider ist die Zugstufe noch immer Voll zugedreht und fast keine änderung Spürbar
die Mittelposition ist auch nur minimal Stärker als vorher
wenn ich jetzt noch ein höheres Öl nehme zb. 10er oder noch mehr dann müßte die Druckstufe geändert werden
eventuell die Vorspannung der Shims wegnehmen.
da überlege ich noch


----------



## prolink (15. Juli 2019)

so habe denn Dämpfer nochmals geöffnet




hier im Blog wird einiges Super beschrieben zwecks Tuning





						404 - Panne? ⋆ RNR Wheels & Components
					

404 - Panne Vermutlich hast du auf einen veralteten Link geklickt...




					www.rnr-components.ch
				



leider lässt sich die Rebound einheit nicht bearbeiten und mehr rauszuholen
witzigerweise Schreiben alle über denn Topaz das der Rebound langsam sein soll
kann ich nicht verstehen da der Dämpfer ja baugleich ist. oder etwa doch nicht?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2019)

Es ist auf deinen Fotos nicht zu erkennen. Ist auf dem "Compression Loader vor dem AGB, also auf der Seite wo die Nadel drin steckt, ein Shim? Wenn nicht könnte ich mir vorstellen warum bei uns die Zugstufe so schnell ist.

Der Topaz hat da ja anscheinend einen Shim. 





> Ausserdem befindet sich (sichtbar auf den ersten drei Fotos von links) ein weiterer Shim auf der Rückseite, welcher den Rückfluss (Rebound) des Öls ebenfalls beeinflusst.



Und evtl. ließe sich die Zugstufe damit noch beeinflussen. Denn da muss das Öl immer lang um aus dem AGB zurück in den Kolben zu strömen,bevor es über die Nadel, die mit dem Rädchen eingestellt wird, fließen kann.



> Ein weiterer Shim mit 19.5x6x0.15mm wirkt sich ebenfalls auf den Rebound aus. An dieser Stelle bietet sich ein gewisses Potenzial für Feintuning des Low-Speed Rebound.



Und viel mehr als Feintuning brauchen wir ja nicht. Kannst Du mal nachmessen ob der beim TriAir das gleiche Maß hat?


----------



## madpat (16. Juli 2019)

Kann jemand einen Händler empfehlen, der SR Suntour Ersatzteile zu vernünftigen Konditionen verkauft? 
Laut SR Suntour ist der empfohlene Verkaufspreis für einen Spacer 1 €. Die Händler bieten mir aber nur 4 oder 6 € pro Stück an... + Versand.


----------



## Bartleby (16. Juli 2019)

madpat schrieb:


> Kann jemand einen Händler empfehlen, der SR Suntour Ersatzteile zu vernünftigen Konditionen verkauft?
> Laut SR Suntour ist der empfohlene Verkaufspreis für einen Spacer 1 €. Die Händler bieten mir aber nur 4 oder 6 € pro Stück an... + Versand.






Bartleby schrieb:


> Nimm die von DVO Topaz, es sind genau die gleichen. Hab ich auch genommen!
> 
> Edit: hier ein Link: https://www.bike24.de/p1272271.html?q=topaz+dvo


----------



## prolink (16. Juli 2019)

Ich verwende als Spacer einfach ein Stück dick wandigen Fahrrad Schlauch.
Kannst jede Länge anfertigen und rutscht nicht


----------



## madpat (16. Juli 2019)

prolink schrieb:


> Ich verwende als Spacer einfach ein Stück dick wandigen Fahrrad Schlauch.
> Kannst jede Länge anfertigen und rutscht nicht



Habe ich im Moment auch, klappt eigentlich ganz gut. 


Ist bei mir etwas kompliziert und liegt an dem umständlichen Service von SR Suntour. Bei mir wurde ja der Travel Spacer vergessen und SR Suntour kann mir den angeblich nicht direkt zuschicken. Deren Vorschlag war dann, das wenn ich mir z.B. Volumen Spacer bestelle, die den Travel Spacer kostenfrei mit dazulegen. Aber sonst bestelle ich vielleicht einfach nur einen Volumen Spacer, um an den anderen zu bekommen...


----------



## prolink (16. Juli 2019)

ja ist der gleiche Shim verbaut wie beim Topaz




habe jetzt noch einen hinzugefügt. aber nur mit 0.10mm und wieder zusammengebaut
bin noch auf was draufgekommen. durch hinzufügen wird die einheit länger und das heißt er drückt mehr auf denn 3-Wege Hebel
dh. heißt die 2 Position wird mehr auf die Nadel drücken und dann denn Dämpfer mehr zumachen

nach einer Testfahrt gerade wurde das bestätigt. ist zwar nicht viel aber schon besser als vorher
Rebound ist nur minimal Stärker
werde ihn nochmals öffnen und einen weiteren Shim hinzufügen 
vorteil man braucht nicht denn kompletten Dämpfer öffnen

was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist warum der Dämpfer auf position 3 komplett Blockiert. es müßten doch die Compressionsshims das öl durchlassen. da die Nadel ja komplett drinnen ist
weißt du da was drüber?


----------



## mike79 (5. August 2019)

MAster schrieb:


> Mein Tipp, zieh doch mal die Luftkammer ab, wenn dir schäumendes Öl in Pos/Neg Kammer entgegen kommt, wirst Ihn wohl wieder einschicken dürfen ...
> Grüße







Hat ein wenig gedauert nachzugucken... 
Ist wirklich schon wieder undicht der Dämpfer 
Hab ich da einfach Pech oder ist der qualitativ so mistig?


----------



## madpat (5. August 2019)

Also nachdem du den Dämpfer geöffnet hast, ohne ihn vorher sauber zu machen und jetzt scheinbar der ganze Dreck innen ist, ist sowieso ein Service fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madpat (8. August 2019)

Finde dein Beitrag hier leider nicht mehr, aber irgendwo im Forum hatte sich auch jemand darüber beschwert, dass die Plattform vom Triair nicht spürbar ist und sich auch der Lockout unangenehm fährt. Derjenige schrieb, es fühlt sich so an, als würde das Bike 2-3 cm federn und sich aufschaukeln. Hat jemand Tipps, wie man das in den Griff bekommt? Anderes Dämpferöl z.B.?


----------



## Seebl (8. August 2019)

madpat schrieb:


> Finde dein Beitrag hier leider nicht mehr, aber irgendwo im Forum hatte sich auch jemand darüber beschwert, dass die Plattform vom Triair nicht spürbar ist und sich auch der Lockout unangenehm fährt. Derjenige schrieb, es fühlt sich so an, als würde das Bike 2-3 cm federn und sich aufschaukeln. Hat jemand Tipps, wie man das in den Griff bekommt? Anderes Dämpferöl z.B.?


Letzte Seite, Post #144...


----------



## madpat (8. August 2019)

Seebl schrieb:


> Letzte Seite, Post #144...



Sorry, machmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. Wobei ich meine, es gab da nochmal einen anderen Beitrag.

Hat denn jemand eine Lösung, die sich explizit mit diesem Wippen/Aufschaukeln beim Lockout befasst?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. August 2019)

Könnte ich gewesen sein. Das ist bei mir aber ein Thema das nicht nur bei dem Dämpfer Auftritt, das hatten z.B. auch schon Monarchs gemacht. 
Aber da ich seit ich den Dämpfer zurück bekommen habe nicht mehr Radfahren konnte konnte ich dem Thema auch nicht mehr weiter nachgehen.


----------



## Momocop (18. August 2019)

Hi Leute,
Mein Triair hat sich jetzt nach der 4. Oder 5. Fahrt verabschiedet. Bin gelockt Berghoch gefahren und plötzlich ist der Dämpfer zusammen gesackt. Ich denke das Öl hat sich in die Luftkammer entleert.
Der Dämpfer hatte schon ab Mitte des anstieges angefangen zu quietschen in der gelockten Position.
Das war dann mein kurzer Ausflug zu Suntour. Das Dingen geht morgen zurück.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. August 2019)

Ich hab meine vorhin ausgebaut, weil ich verhältnicmäßig günstig an einen zum Rahmen passenden SuperDeluxe gekommen bin. Den TriAir habe ich im Frühjahr auf Garantie instand setzen lassen und bin danach nur noch ein oder zweimal damit gefahren. Bei meinem war die Kolbenstange kaputt gerieben und hat Luft ins Öl gezogen.
Ich habe ihn dann heute ohne Luftkammer,m nur gegen den Piggydruck komprmiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass sich die Zugstufe ungefähr im SAG-Bereich anders verhält als im Rest und da leicht schmatzt. Ist das bei euch auch so? Wenn nicht muss ich vermuten dass der Dämpfer nicht richtig repariert wurde...
Ggf zerlege ich ihn die Tage mal, hab ja Urlaub und noch 3WT Maxima Öl rumstehen.

€dit:
Ich hab eben mal die Luftkammer abgezogen und den Dämpfer zusammengeschoben. Das Geräusch verschwindet wenn man ihn umdreht. -> Suntour hat mir anscheinend einen schlecht entlüfteten Dämpfer zurück geschickt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2019)

@prolink 
Hast Du bei deinen Basteleien zufällig notiert wie tief der IFP im AGB sitzen muss? Ich habe heute versucht zu entlüften, nach dem zweiten Anlauf scheint zu viel Öl drin zu sein, ich kann den Dämpfer mit Druck im AGB nicht mehr komplett zusammen fahren.


----------



## prolink (5. September 2019)

finde ich jetzt grad nicht an aber im prinzip e ganz einfach
reindrücken bis er ansteht und dann ca. 3-4mm wegziehen
hat bei mir immer funktioniert


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. September 2019)

Danke, ich probier das morgen mal. Hatte den im Frühjahr zur Reparatur bei Suntour, danach fast nicht gefahren und als ich heute (natürlich ohne Druck im AGB) die Entlüftungsschraube geöffnet habe kamen erstmal Blubberblasen ohne Ende raus.  
Der Druck im AGB war, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, stabil. Keine Ahnung wo der Druck und die Luft her kam, hab irgendwie den Eindruck da wurde nur nicht entlüftet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Hölli (15. Oktober 2019)

Servus, wenn jemand drei Volumenspacer und einen Federanschlag (5mm) abzugeben hat, bitte Pn an mich. Danke. Ride on.


----------



## MAster (16. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe die Spacer vom Monarch verwendet und einfach gecuttet. Brauch meine nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (2. November 2019)

Ist noch aktuell, 5mm Spacer und 4-5 Volumenspacer suche ich noch.


----------



## Fekl (24. November 2019)

Ich habe den Triair jetzt seit einigen Wochen im Commencal Meta V4 und das Ding bügelt wirklich super! Allerdings bin ich jetzt bei 6 Monarchspacern und damit einer fast vollen Positivkammer angekommen und kriege bei 180 PSI (25% Sag im Stehen/74kg Fahrer) den Ring noch hinten runter geschoben. Piggy hat 210 PSI drauf. Echt ein sehr linearer Dämpfer. Die Zugstufe habe ich auch nur 2 Klicks auf gemacht und mache sie wahrscheinlich sogar komplett zu. Dann hat man aber für evtl. mehr Druck/Sommertemperaturen garkeinen Spielraum mehr. Wie habt ihr das mit dem sehr schnellen Rebound gelöst?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2019)

Wenn du die Zugstufe bei den Temperaturen soweit zu drehen musst solltest du auf jeden Fall schauen ob der sauber entlüftet ist.
Sind sie nämlich anscheinend nicht unbedingt...
Anleitung siehe DVO.


----------



## Fekl (24. November 2019)

Hm, der kam direkt von Suntour die da einen Luftkammerservice und Funktionstest gemacht hatten (gekauft als B-Ware). Beim Zusammendrücken ohne Luftkammer war auch alles total unauffällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2019)

Meiner wurde bei Suntour wegen defekter Kolbenstange auf Garantie repariert. Als ich aus Neugier die Entlüftungsschraube geöffnet habe blubberten mir fröhlich die Luftbläßchen entgegen.
Simion hat sich einen zum testen geholt, der war out of the Box schlecht entlüftet.
Besorg dir 2.5er Öl (aber kein Maxima laut DVO) und eine Spritze mit passendem Gewindenippel und entlüfte das Teil.


----------



## Fekl (24. November 2019)

2,5er Silkolene steht im Keller...wie gesagt ohne Luftkammer drauf kein Schmatzen, kein Ruckeln - nix. Beim Monarch Plus mit ordentlich Luft in der Dämpfung habe ich beim Rebound auch nichts gemerkt. Zumindest kann das keinen so krassen Effekt haben! Der scheint einfach nur sehr schwach gedämpft. Eine Seite vorher hatte das ein User ebenfalls festgestellt?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2019)

Mach was du denkst. Aber die Erfahrung von Symion und mir ist halt die das sie gerne zu schnell sind weil schlecht entlüftet. 
Zieh mal die Luftkammer ab, stell ihn senkrecht in den Schraubstock und drück ihn nach ein paar Minuten durch den Federweg. Wenn er dann nicht über den gesamten Weg gleichmäßig dämpft ist definitiv Luft drin, die sammelt sich dann oben. So bin ich drauf gekommen.


----------



## Symion (25. November 2019)

@Fekl
Meine Erfahrung mit dem TriAir sind folgende:

Zugstufe unterdämpft
Druckstufe unterdämpft
Von Werk aus häufig schlecht entlüftet

Wenn man die genannten Punkte angeht, hat man einen wirklich guten Dämpfer für überschaubares Geld.


----------



## Rick7 (26. November 2019)

D.H. Wenn man o. g. Punkte nicht selbst erledigen kann/will ist der Preisvorteil ja auch dahin. Also eher was für Bastler als Set and forget


----------



## Symion (26. November 2019)

Naja, im Rahmen eines Services wäre das zb. wenig kostenintensiv. Oder wenn ein gebrauchter erworben wird.

Standadmäßig ist er ja nicht unfahrbar, sondern nur nicht ganz optimal. In der Regel kann man mit etwas Anpassung zb. auch beim M+ noch sehr viel rausholen.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (26. November 2019)

Wie macht sich die schlechte Entlüftung bemerkbar?


----------



## Symion (26. November 2019)

Die Dämpfung ist schlechter als sie sein könnte.


----------



## Fekl (26. November 2019)

Wenn mein Test-McLeod vor einigen Wochen nicht von Haus aus einen weg gehabt hätte (Klackern/Spiel IM Dämpfer), hättest du @Symion ihn später bestimmt auch für ein Tuning bekommen. Der ging dann zurück und den Triair gab es unverschämt günstig als B-Ware bei Bike24.
Die Druckstufe reicht mir persönlich total aus und er geht deutlich besser als der Monarch Plus. Nur der Rebound ist halt wirklich an der Grenze. Die Frage ist was Leute mit einem Druck über 200 PSI machen - da geht der nicht mehr langsam genug einzustellen.


----------



## Symion (26. November 2019)

Ich nehme auch TRIAIRs an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. Dezember 2019)

MTB-Hölli schrieb:


> Ist noch aktuell, 5mm Spacer und 4-5 Volumenspacer suche ich noch.



Volumenspacer hätte ich ein neues Packerl von DVO da, da würde ich ein paar abgeben.


----------



## Fekl (6. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu den Volumenspacern in beiden Kammern. Ich habe jetzt relativ viel getestet mit 3, 4 und 6 Monarch Bändern in der Positivkammer. Den Druck habe ich zwischen 180 und 200 PSI variiert und suche dabei möglichst gute Bügeleigenschaften bei größeren Wurzeln, aber auch genug Progression für größere Sprünge/dumme Aktionen. Im Prinzip habe ich es noch nicht geschafft mir eine dauerhafte Reserve von einigen mm auf der Kolbenstange zu erhalten - zumindest nicht bei entsprechend angenehmem Fahrgefühl. Bei 200 PSI habe ich auch nur noch etwas über 20% Sag und es fühlt sich derb harsch an. Heute habe ich mal 3 Bänder in der Positivkammer und 1 in der Negativkammer getestet. Fühlt sich von Beginn an etwas straffer, aber nicht schlecht an! Progression hätte ich trotzdem noch etwas mehr, also werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder Bänder in der Positivkammer hinzufügen.
Laut allem was ich zu Negativfedern weiß, tendiere ich eigentlich zum maximalen Negativvolumen, um eine möglichst Lineare Kennlinie zu Beginn zu bekommen. Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass damit der Anfangsfederweg zu leicht und "sinnlos" verbraucht wird. Kann es also sein, dass die Negativkammer ab einer bestimmten Verkleinerung der Positivkammer bei gegebener Kinematik (Linkagedesign - Commencal Meta AM V4) zu groß sein kann? Ich werde weiter rumprobieren, aber langsam will ich mal auf einen grünen Zweig kommen


----------



## Joey12345 (13. Dezember 2019)

Symion schrieb:


> @Fekl
> Meine Erfahrung mit dem TriAir sind folgende:
> 
> Zugstufe unterdämpft
> ...



weißt du zufällig auch ob die Zug- und Druckstufe identisch dem DVO sind?


----------



## Fekl (22. Dezember 2019)

Also ich komme gerade von einer spaßigen Schlammschlacht zurück und bin jetzt die ganze Zeit mit Hebel in Mittelstellung gefahren. Der Dämpfer generiert so deutlich mehr Gegenhalt und die Federwegsreserve ist trotz wieder gesenktem Hauptkammerdruck und gesenktem Piggydruck gestiegen! Der Grip war meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich schlechter, als wenn das Ding ganz offen ist. Aber er gibt jetzt deutlich mehr Feedback und ein gedämpfteres Fahrgefühl. Das Teil ist zwar immernoch komplett mit Tokens voll, aber richtig heftige Sachen waren heute auch noch nicht dabei und es sind noch 9mm Reserve auf dem Kolben. Nasse Wurzeln, Steine, Waldboden, kleinere Sprünge, Wellen etc. waren heute dabei  Abziehen und Rumspielen geht auch besser jetzt.
Beim vorherigen Monarch Plus hatte ich genau diesen Weg probiert, aber der war ein Stück Holz mit dem Hebel in Mittelstellung. Der TriAir fühlt sich so erstmal wirklich gut an. Straff, aber satt. Wäre vllt eine Option zum Testen für Leute, denen Feedack und Gegenhalt fehlt. Vllt ist die LSC wirklich einfach zu weit offen auf "offen". Wenn das auf Dauer nicht cool ist, dann halt ab zu Symion mit dem Ding 
Zur Info: Den Tag davor hatte ich mit 10 PSI mehr Hauptkammerdruck und Piggy auf Maximaldruck keine großen Probleme den O-Ring hinten runter zu schieben (gleiche Trails, etwas trockener).


----------



## Fekl (30. Dezember 2019)

Selfmade Gnardog Progressionsbooster aus 2 Stöpseln  Wenn die Kinematik kaum Progression hergibt, muss sie eben vom Dämpfer kommen. Heute nur kurz getestet ob alles funktioniert. Morgen werden wir sehen, ob die Hydraulik da noch mitkommt.


----------



## MTB-Hölli (13. Januar 2020)

Fekl schrieb:


> Selfmade Gnardog Progressionsbooster aus 2 Stöpseln  Wenn die Kinematik kaum Progression hergibt, muss sie eben vom Dämpfer kommen. Heute nur kurz getestet ob alles funktioniert. Morgen werden wir sehen, ob die Hydraulik da noch mitkommt.


Sind das Monarch Spacer?


----------



## Fekl (13. Januar 2020)

Die roten außen, ja. Das sind 2 Stöpsel aus dem Baumarkt und etwas Schneidarbeit.


----------



## Fekl (25. Januar 2020)

Gibts nen Trick um den "Sprengring" am AGB zu entfernen, welcher den Deckel mit dem Ventil hält? Wollte heute mal zum Testen eine Entlüftung machen, obwohl glaube keine Luft drin ist. Kriege den Ring aber ums Verrecken nicht raus. Gibts da nen Trick?


----------



## prolink (25. Januar 2020)

das ist in der Tat schwierig. ich verwende einen ganz kleinen Schraubendreher oder Stahlspitz
Deckel nach unten drücken und dann einhebeln das der ring nach innen wandert und einen zweiten zum herausdrücken von unten
also mit beiden werkzeugen zugleich arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (25. Januar 2020)

Habe ewig gefummelt mit 2 Nadeln und nichts ging - meine Freundin hat's auf Anhieb hinbekommen und das Ding war nach 20 Sek draußen  Ich dachte ich mache dann einfach auf und drehe die Bleed Screw aus dem IFP - Pustekuchen, der dreht sich mit und die Schraube ist fest wie sau. Da kommt man wohl ums komplett Zerlegen nicht drum rum?


----------



## prolink (25. Januar 2020)

bei mir ging die schraube einfach auf.  sonst ziehe denn ganzen IFP mit einer Spitzzange heraus


----------



## Fekl (25. Januar 2020)

Danke @prolink für die Tips! Der Dämpfer ist wieder im Rad und läuft.

Befüllung nach kompletter Entleerung und Entlüftung habe ich wie folgt gemacht:

1. Dämpfer leer, Entlüftungsschraube am Schaft zu, AGB offen und IFP entfernt (im Piggy waren beim ersten Öffnen auch kleine, schwarze Gummireste zu finden)
2. Compressionhebel offen, Compression-Nadel mit Inbus reingedrückt, AGB mit Öl gefüllt (Silkolene RSF 2,5) und gepumpt (Dämpfer durch Hub bewegt).
3. Pumpen, Nachkippen, Pumpen, Nachkippen....
4. IFP eingesetzt, Ölstral ins Gesicht geschossen, Gesicht gewaschen, IFP ganz nach unten geschoben, Entlüftungsschraube eingesetzt und geschlossen, Ölspiegel darüber nicht abgegossen
5. Spritze etwas mit Öl gefüllt (Reverb Bleed Kit) und an die Entlüftungsbohrung am Schaft angesetzt
6. Luft rausgezogen und aus der Spritze nachlaufen lassen - Schraube wieder rein und zu
7. IFP Entlüftungsschraube aufgemacht, und den IFP mit Hilfe der Spritze (Gewinde passt auch hier genau) etwa 3-4mm weggezogen.
8. Wieder gepumpt und Dämpfer schräg in beide Richtungen gehalten (kam noch Luft)
9. Enlüftungsschraube in IFP, Öl abgegossen und 2 Tropfen als Schmierung drin gelassen
10. Ventilkappe ordentlich eingefettet und wieder installiert -> wurde nicht dicht beim Aufpumpen und der AGB ließ sich nicht unter Druck setzen -> Standpumpe geholt und mit ordentlich Volumen setzte sich der Deckel und das Ganze wurde dicht. Danach Dämpferpumpe ran und auf 220 PSI gepumpt.

Fertsch.

Ließ sich im Stand dann durchfedern und es war nichts Ungewöhnliches zu hören, aber beim Ausfedern kam das Ende des Hubs sehr abrupt. Ich habe dann nochmal die Luft aus dem AGB gelassen, die Entlüftungsschraube am Schaft geöffnet, eine Spritze mit etwas Öl angesetzt und sachte gezogen. Da kam noch Luft raus (ob die komplett drin war oder vom Anschließen kam, ist natürlich nicht klar). Habe dann nach Gefühl wieder so viel Öl reingedrückt, wie vorher rausgezogen und die Schraube verschlossen. Wieder 220 PSI drauf und komplettes Durchfedern war möglich. Es sollte also ausreichend Öl und auch nicht zu viel drin sein. Ich bilde mir ein, dass er jetzt etwas sanfter ausfedert - kommt aber immernoch recht abrupt. Eingebaut ist der Kollege schon und funktioniert so weit auch wieder. Allerdings fühlt sich die Zugstufe quasi genau so wie vorher an oder minimal gedämpfter (garantiert nur Placebo).
Das nächste Mal geht es bestimmt schneller


----------



## TobiF (8. Juni 2020)

Fekl schrieb:


> Selfmade Gnardog Progressionsbooster aus 2 Stöpseln  Wenn die Kinematik kaum Progression hergibt, muss sie eben vom Dämpfer kommen. Heute nur kurz getestet ob alles funktioniert. Morgen werden wir sehen, ob die Hydraulik da noch mitkommt.



hast du damit nur das Volumen, oder auch den Hub angepasst?


----------



## Fekl (8. Juni 2020)

Nur das Volumen. Für Hubanpassungen musst du was auf die dünne Kolbenstange stecken.


----------



## TobiF (9. Juni 2020)

ah, jetzt sehe ich den Absatz / die Hülse auf der Kolobenstange, die in dem Bereich eh den Hub begrenzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiF (9. Juni 2020)

iceis schrieb:


> Würde sich anbieten direkt auf Bladder umzurüsten wenn mal ein Service fällig wird.
> Bladder von Jade/Topaz sind gleich, nehme an die Abschlusskappe vom Jade passt dann auch in den Triair, vermutlich dann ja auch die Sicherungsmutter für die Abschlusskappe?
> 
> @Symion
> Weist du da was bzw. kannst dazu was sagen?




hat das jemand schon probiert? Wie sieht es denn mit den weiteren Dichtungen / Abstreifern aus? passen da die vom Topaz? Die sind nämlich recht gut verfügbar, im Gegensatz zu Suntour.

Würde auch der Ausgleichsbehälter mit den Kühlrippen passen?





						DVO Suspension Ausgleichsbehälter für Jade Dämpfer - 1421012
					

DVO Suspension ▶ Dieser Ausgleichtsbehälter ist geeignet für den DVO Jade Dämpfer.




					www.bike24.de
				



damit sollte die Bladder ja auf jeden Fall montierbar sein.


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (7. August 2020)

Hi Leute, habe mir auch im BM hier einen Triair geangelt und obwohl er noch nicht servicebedürftig ist, würde mich interessieren, welchen [email protected] Wert ihr beim Öl anpeilt.
Falls doch ein verstärken des LSC Shimstacks nötig werden sollte - Silkolene 2,5 = RSP 2,5 oder?


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (19. August 2020)

Ich wiederhole meine Frage nach dem richtigen Öl, da sich heute der Triair verabschiedet hat. Plötzlich ganz viel Dämpfungsöl in der Luftkammer.
Bei Nachschau zeigte sich, dass der Dichtkopf locker war. Mit einfach nachziehen und entlüften
(mit R.S.P 2,5 ?????) klappts aber nicht, ist wohl zusätzlich noch die Hauptdichtung (der kleine Quad-Ring) hinüber, obwohl die Sichtprüfung keine besonderheiten zeigt. Beim Durch-den-Hub-drücken quillt überall am Kolben Öl raus, allerdings nur in der Rebound-phase.
Lange hat er ja nicht gehalten, aber die 5 Abfahrten war er wirklich top :-/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. August 2020)

Laut dem Blog https://www.rnr-components.ch/2019/02/03/dvo-topaz-lsc-tuning/ hat der, praktisch baugleiche, Topaz Siliklene RSF 2.5 drin. 
Der TriAir von mir lag jetzt nen halbes Jahr im Regal ist wieder am gurgeln und hat kaum Zugstufe. Wollte den eigentlich meinem Neffen überlassen, da muss ich wohl auch nochmal rein schauen...


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (19. August 2020)

Service Kit ist wohl auch grade nicht zu haben in DE/AT...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. August 2020)

Könntest sonst ggf. Symion mal anschreiben ob der an was ran kommt. Der hatte meinen schonmal da. Oder Suntour direkt anschreiben.


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (20. August 2020)

Ich versuch erstmal beim Einzelhändler einen entsprechenden Quadring zu erwerben - es gibt da so ein sehr altes O-Ring Geschäft in Wien, da messen erfahrene Herren mitgebrachte Gummiware aus und bringen dann das ihrer Meinung nach adäquate Teil aus dem Lager. Kostet natürlich beinahe nichts und hat (bei O-Ringen) schon mehrfach gut funktioniert. 
Noch eine Frage zum Triair: wie kritisch schätzt die Schwarmintelligenz die IFP-Tiefe ein?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. August 2020)

Symion riet mir mich an die IFP-Tiefe vom Monarch+ zu halten, das wären 35mm.


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (20. August 2020)

Update: der Quadring war zu bekommen, allein: er war nicht das Problem. Der Dichtkopf hat einen Haarriss (siehe Bild mit krakeligem Pfeil). Sowas hatte ich auch noch nie...


----------



## Gerrit (20. August 2020)

Ferdi_Rax schrieb:


> Der Dichtkopf hat einen Haarriss (siehe Bild mit krakeligem Pfeil). Sowas hatte ich auch noch nie...



Das gibt's ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferdi_Rax (20. August 2020)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass grosse Scherkräfte entstehen, wenn jemand den Dichtkopf brutal gegen den Dämpferkolben schraubt beim Zusammenbau... aber: der Dämpfer wurde lt. Vorbesitzer noch nie geserviced UND der Dichtkopf war sogar locker, als ich den Dämpfer geöffnet habe...
Der Dichtkopf ist nichtmal bei DVO als Ersatzteil gelistet.
Hab mal bei Suntour Europa angefragt.


----------



## iceis (21. August 2020)

Nach fest kommt ab


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (21. August 2020)

Update: Nach einem Tip von @Gerrit hab ich mal bei Cosmic abgefragt (als DVO Partner). Antwort kam extrem schnell: der grüne Topaz Dichtkopf wurde wegen wiederholter Probleme überarbeitet und ist jetzt grau und anders dimensioniert. Und lagernd. Wenn von Suntour nix mehr kommt, werde ich mit dem mein Glück versuchen. Dimensionen der Quad- und O-Ringe sollen unverändert sein.
Müsste dieser sein: (?)





						Damper End Cap Topaz – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (26. September 2020)

Der Dämpfer bringt mir kein Glück. Nach langer Wartezeit hab ich endlich den Dichtkopf bekommen:







Ist jedenfalls massiver und auch geringfügig höher als der alte (grüne). Der grosse Vierkant ist auch angenehmer bei der Montage.

Leider bin ich an der Entlüftung des Triair gescheitert - obwohl ich schon unzählige Dämpfer problemlos luftfrei bekommen habe, ist mir das bei diesem einfach nicht gelungen.
Irgendwo scheint da im Dämpferkörper ein Luftreservoir zu sein, dass ich einfach nicht raus bekomme.
Die Versuche zeigen auch wenig Konsistenz, mal gelingt eine beinahe akzeptable Entlüftung, mal mit derselben Methode gar nix. Nachdem die Geduld schon am Ende war, hat sich auch noch der Innensechskant der Entlüftungsschraube am Kolben verflüchtigt (beim 20. Mal auf und zu).
Skurillerweise ist mir danach - ohne an der Stelle zu entlüften - die beste Befüllung gelungen.

Jetzt die Frage an die Klügeren und Geschickteren: auf den ersten 15-20% des Dämpferhubs greift die Lowspeeddruckstufe nicht. Bewegt man den Dämpfer ohne Luftkammer durch den Hub und wechselt die Positionen des LSC-Hebels von voll auf Null, hört man, wie sich die "Nadel" im Compression Loader wieder auf Ausgangsposition schiebt - klingt unangenehm und irgendwie nicht richtig (lautes "Klank").
Im zerlegten Zustand sind alle Bauteile leichtgängig, gleiten schön und die Dichtungen sind auch fein.
Hab nun aufgegeben, der Dämpfer wandert in die "nur im absoluten Notfall verwenden"-Kiste, falls jemand noch Tips für mich hat, bitte mitteilen.

PS: Suntour Europa antwortet zwar schnell, sie folgen jedoch ausschließlich ihrer Quick Service Policy.
D.h. man bekommt keine Ersatzteile, es muss das Federelement eingeschickt werden. Schade.


----------



## drumtim85 (27. September 2020)

Und warum schickst du den Dämpfer nicht ein?


----------



## Ferdi_Rax (27. September 2020)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Und warum schickst du den Dämpfer nicht ein?



Hab noch nie ein Federelement verschickt, konnte ich mir Anfangs nicht leisten, jetzt mach ichs aus Prinzip nicht mehr. Wenn schon,dann lokales Servicecenter (Suspensionlab in Wien). Fühle mich von dem Teil herausgefordert und darf jetzt nicht mehr aufgeben


----------



## drumtim85 (27. September 2020)

Cool


----------



## Alex1243 (10. November 2020)

Habe gerade inen gebrauchten Triair trunnion in mein Last eingebaut. Leider ist der Rebound viiiiiiel zu schnell. Habe zum Vergleich noch einen metrischen Topaz und hätte angenommen, dass der Suntour ähnlich sein sollte.
Kann jemand helfen und hat eine Idee woher der zu schnelle Rebound kommen könnte?
Werde das Ding wohl mal zerlegen müssen...


----------



## prolink (10. November 2020)

der Triair ist viel schneller als der Topaz. warum auch immer
das aufmachen kannst dir sparen. habe alles probiert war mir möglich war um denn Rebound langsamer zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1243 (10. November 2020)

Alles klar, Danke für die Info.
Aber so schnell, dass der immer mit nem "Klong" in die Endlage rauscht?
Wenn ich am Rebound adjust drehe tut sich gefühlt auch nichts.


----------



## prolink (10. November 2020)

na so schnell ist er net. aber ganz zu war er gerade noch so zu fahren


----------



## drumtim85 (10. November 2020)

Kann man den 210x50 mm triair eigentlich auf 55 mm Hub anpassen?

Edit: Habs gefunden. Es geht. 

Bzgl Rebound: ändert sich das Verhalten wenn man den Druck im piggyback ändert?


----------



## Alex1243 (10. November 2020)

Hab den Fehler jetzt gefunden 
Die Negativkammer war undicht...


----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Dezember 2020)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, welche Anbieter es für den Service von Suntour Produkten gibt? Die üblichen Verdächtigen bieten diesen scheinbar nicht an...

Viele Grüße


----------



## freetourer (28. Dezember 2020)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Anbieter es für den Service von Suntour Produkten gibt? Die üblichen Verdächtigen bieten diesen scheinbar nicht an...
> 
> Viele Grüße



Wende Dich doch an den Dominik aká @Symion von DZ Suspension. Der kennt sich mWn auch mit dem Dämpfer hervorragend aus und ich kann seine Arbeit sehr empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Dezember 2020)

Ja, Symion kennt den Dämpfer. Er hatte damals meinen als ersten, der war allerdings schon defekt als er ihn auseinander genommen hatte. Hat sich dann aber selber noch einen besorgt und hat auch ein paar Setups getestet.


----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Dezember 2020)

Ok, ich danke euch. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich den TriAir oder den Topaz kaufen soll. Der Preisunterschied sind nur ca. 50 € und für den DVO gibt's ja unzählige Service-Anbieter...


----------



## mike79 (28. Dezember 2020)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Ok, ich danke euch. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, ob ich den TriAir oder den Topaz kaufen soll. Der Preisunterschied sind nur ca. 50 € und für den DVO gibt's ja unzählige Service-Anbieter...


Bei 50 Euro unterschied würde ich nicht überlegen... 

Hab meinen suntour 3x zum service senden dürfen bevor ihn der Händler dann retour genommen hat und ich einen dvo gekauft hab der ohne Probleme funktioniert


----------



## Taxoffice! (28. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Info. Dann wird der Topaz gekauft. Die Rezessionen sind ja durchweg positiv.


----------



## Sloop (28. Dezember 2020)

Weiß jemand ob es irgendwo eine Serviceanleitung von SR gibt? Oder gibt es die bei DVO und ihr verwendet die?


----------



## Sloop (28. Dezember 2020)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, welche Anbieter es für den Service von Suntour Produkten gibt? Die üblichen Verdächtigen bieten diesen scheinbar nicht an...
> 
> Viele Grüße


Schätze mal jeder der auch DVO servicen kann. Sind ja vom Aufbau eigentlich identisch.


----------



## F124 (30. Dezember 2020)

Sloop schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es irgendwo eine Serviceanleitung von SR gibt? Oder gibt es die bei DVO und ihr verwendet die?


Von DVO gibts recht gute Videos. Irgendwo auf Youtube hab ich auch eins gefunden, wo jemand den Triair auseinander nimmt. 
Ich hab im Sommer mit Hilfe der Videos einen kompletten Service an meinem Triair gemacht. Ist eigentlich recht einfach, mit etwas Geduld und Geschick kriegt man das hin. Hab das DVO Servicekit genommen.


----------



## hribman (11. Januar 2021)

prolink schrieb:


> der Triair ist viel schneller als der Topaz. warum auch immer
> das aufmachen kannst dir sparen. habe alles probiert war mir möglich war um denn Rebound langsamer zu machen


Was heißt denn alles probiert?
Bei dem Triair muss das Shimpaket angepasst werden, dann geht der Rebound auch langsamer. 

Will mich nicht als Dämpferexperte bezeichnen, aber ich hatte das Teil seinerezeit auch mal aufgemacht (weil u.a. der Rebound mir etwas zu schnell war) und war einfach neugierig wieviel DVO da drin steckt.
Ich hab einfach mal auf gut Glück 2 oder 3 Shims auf der Rebound Seite dazu gepackt und war mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.  Das mit dem Entlüften kann ich allerdings nur bestätigen.  So richtig gut hat das
bei mir auch nicht funktioniert.  Der Dämpfer liegt jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren bei mir rum. Ich glaube, ich werde ihn bei Gelegenheit mal wieder auseinandernehmen.... (hab auch wieder einen Rahmen wo er reinpasst)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. März 2021)

Der DVO Topaz2 jetzt auch von Suntour 








						SR Suntour Reveals New TriAir2 Shock - Taipei Cycle Online 2021 - Pinkbike
					

SR Suntour's TriAir shock gets an update for 2021.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## F124 (4. März 2021)

Na toll, ich hatte gehofft die bringen als nächstes ihren Stahlfederdämpfer raus. Das Ding passt nicht mal in meinen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzdab (15. März 2021)

Hallo.

Ich habe evtl. ein kleines Problemchen mit meinem TriAir und irgendwie kann ich nicht zu 100% einen Eintrag hier im Forum zuordnen. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass der Lockout bei meinem Dämpfer defekt ist. Ich fahre den am 301 MK15 mit ca. 240 zu 220 Psi und der SAG passt auf den Punkt. Aber irgendwie merke ich keinen Unterschied ob er auf oder zu ist.

Kann ich da was machen? Kann da was gebrochen sein oder stimmt einfach was beim Setup nicht? 

VG


----------



## Seightx (22. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Travel-Spacer mit 5 mm. Gestern war er noch bei Nubuk Bikes gelistet (von DVO), heute leider nicht mehr. :-(
Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen in der Kiste liegen?

Beste Grüße


----------



## freetourer (22. März 2021)

Seightx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Travel-Spacer mit 5 mm. Gestern war er noch bei Nubuk Bikes gelistet (von DVO), heute leider nicht mehr. :-(
> Hat vielleicht jemand noch einen in der Kiste liegen?
> ...



Hi.

Habe ich noch neu und original-verpackt da. - Hatte ich mir selbst mal dort bestellt, den Dämpfer aber mittlerweile nicht mehr.


----------



## gorn (18. April 2021)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Kann man den 210x50 mm triair eigentlich auf 55 mm Hub anpassen?
> 
> Edit: Habs gefunden. Es geht.
> 
> Bzgl Rebound: ändert sich das Verhalten wenn man den Druck im piggyback ändert?



@drumtim85 :  hast Du dazu einen Link / Anleitung gefunden gehabt? Ich stehe gerade vor der gleichen Aufgabe wie Du damals

EDIT: hat sich erledigt - sah alles nur ein bisschen anders aus als in den DVO Topaz. Hab den Spacer erst nicht erkannt gehabt. 210x50 --> 210x55 check!


----------



## drumtim85 (18. April 2021)

Cool! In welchem Bike fährst du den Dämpfer?

Hab ihn mir noch nicht geholt weil ich mit dem CaneCreek coil eigentlich zufrieden bin. Bin aber auch neugierig auf eine Luftfeder hinten.


----------



## gorn (18. April 2021)

ich WOLLTE eigentlich auch eher coil, aber zur Zeit tun sich alle schwer mit dem liefern... verstehe nicht was plötzlich los ist   der triair soll jetzt (zumindest ersatzweise) in ein neues commencal meta tr kommen. wenn er gefällt darf er dann gerne auch länger bleiben.
als Gabel kommt da auch schon eine Durolux rein. der "do it yourself"-Ansatz bei Suntour gefällt mir schon sehr gut. da verzichte ich gerne auf ein wenig Bling Bling.


----------



## drumtim85 (23. Dezember 2021)

Der Triair ist wirklich cool. Man kommt überall hin ohne (zu) spezielles Werkzeug.

Ich habe mir einen Retoure-Dämpfer geschossen. Auch bei dem war der Rebound viel zu schnell. Also habe ich ihn entsprechend dem Video geserviced.






Auf den kompletten Ölwechsel konnte ich verzichten weil es noch neuwertig war. Das Entlüften funktioniert wie im Video beschrieben am besten mit zwei Spritzen.
Was im Video nicht gezeigt wird: man muss bei offener Druckstufe die Nadel im Compression Port (oben im Piggyback) einmal hinein drücken. Sonst kann man das Öl nur in eine Richtung und nicht vom Zylinder in den Piggyback schieben.
Ich habe den Ablauf noch etwas modifiziert und die Luft bei offenem Piggyback und durchdrücken des Dämpfers raus geholt. Danach dann mit zwei Spritzen hin und her entlüften. Dann den Bleedport verschließen, den IFP auf 35 mm einstellen und auch dort die Spritze entfernen und den IFP verschließen. Und entsprechend dem Video vorgehen.

Jetzt funktioniert der Rebound wieder wie er soll.


----------



## drumtim85 (23. Dezember 2021)

Der 5 mm Travel Spacer sieht  bei meinen Dämpfer übrigens etwas anders als beim DVO:


----------



## BobaDH11 (24. Januar 2022)

ihr halten den Dämpfer warscheinlich so bein entlüften das die Lüft bein Ausgleichsbehälter nicht raus geht , Der Trenkolben in Ausgleichbehälter hat auch eine Entlüftungsschraube. Tip Luft raus lassen !!! Der Sprengring ist nur mit guten fumel-Werkzeug raus zu kriegen und zum Schluss das richtige Luft Ausgleichsvolummen einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (24. Januar 2022)

So habe ich es gemacht.


----------



## dirter-deluxe (11. März 2022)

Moin!
Habe eine Technik Frage zur Suntor Federgabel. Habe eine Epicon getravelt. 
Nun ist mir aufgefallen das ich nur für eine Seite der Tauchrohre eine Abschlusskape habe. Das ist das Ding was man unten drauf schraubt, in der explosionszeichnung "forknose" genannt. 
Ist es richtig das die Abschlusskappe nur auf der Luftseite vorhanden ist ?
Oder habe ich das Ding in meiner sehr aufgeräumten Werkstatt einfach verloren ?


----------



## UnknownUser (4. Juli 2022)

Gibt es für den TriAir einen 2,5 mm Travelspacer? Hab im Netz nichts gefunden. In meinen Rahmen müsste 185x52,5 rein.....


----------



## F124 (4. Juli 2022)

Gibts von DVO für den Topaz. Da die Dämpfer nahezu baugleich sind kannst du auch den verwenden.


----------



## tequesta (4. Juli 2022)

Habe jeweils einen neuen 5mm und 7.5mm DVO Topaz Travel Spacer übrig. Bei Bedarf > PM.


----------



## faradfara (18. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand mal versucht am Triair den AGB und Bladder vom DVO Topaz zu verbauen? 

Wenn die Gehäuse wirklich identisch sind, wovon ja auszugehen ist, sollte das doch passen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1243 (18. Oktober 2022)

faradfara schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal versucht am Triair den AGB und Bladder vom DVO Topaz zu verbauen?
> 
> Wenn die Gehäuse wirklich identisch sind, wovon ja auszugehen ist, sollte das doch passen ...


Ja, läuft bei mir


----------



## Gerrit (18. Oktober 2022)

Alex1243 schrieb:


> Ja, läuft bei mir


Konntest du einen Unterschied feststellen?


----------



## faradfara (18. Oktober 2022)

Alex1243 schrieb:


> Ja, läuft bei mir



Top, danke.
Erfahrungen? Und woher hast du den AGB ?
Oder passt die Bladder mit Träger sogar in den AGB vom Triair?

Und: Compression Plug, also Druckstufeneinsteller passt ohne Anpassungen?


----------



## Alex1243 (18. Oktober 2022)

Hab nen älteren, metrischen Topaz und nen Trunnion triair.
Am triair ist kurz vor dem Urlaub der Kolben gebrochen (da geht dann meist noch mehr kaputt). Hab dann den Topaz mit den triair Teilen auf Trunnion umgebaut. Gleichzeitig hab ich auch den Lockout für die Druckstufe noch härter geshimmt. Bei den beiden Dämpfern lässt sich wirklich alles hin und her tauschen.

Insgesamt glaube ich nicht, dass man den Unterschied zwischen bladder und ifp merkt. Bladder reist gerne mal ein, der Agb hat dafür minimal mehr Kühlfläche. Zwischen dem Testen lagen allerdings 3 Tage. B2B ist vll. minimal was spürbar. 


Topaz ist mittlerweile mein Ersatzdämpfer, fahre sonst den jade X.
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Umbau Bastelei und bringt nicht wirklich was. Zusätzliches Kaufen der Teile macht m.E. keinen Sinn.


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (22. November 2022)

tequesta schrieb:


> Habe jeweils einen neuen 5mm und 7.5mm DVO Topaz Travel Spacer übrig. Bei Bedarf > PM.
> Anhang anzeigen 1511060


Hi, den Travel Spacer kann man wechseln ohne Öl und Co, richtig? Sprich im Zweifel sogar am Parkplatz
Außer Ohlins und DVO/SR Suntour geht das sonst bei niemandem soweit ich das Überblicke


----------



## freetourer (22. November 2022)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> Hi, den Travel Spacer kann man wechseln ohne Öl und Co, richtig? Sprich im Zweifel sogar am Parkplatz
> Außer Ohlins und DVO/SR Suntour geht das sonst bei niemandem soweit ich das Überblicke


Jepp - genau so.


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (23. November 2022)

Deleted 283425 schrieb:


> Der DVO Topaz2 jetzt auch von Suntour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat jemand die Info ob der Suntour Dämpfer die gleichen Probleme der "alten" DVO Topaz hat??

bspw. zu schmale Kolbenstange (vor allem für Bikes mit Yoke oder Trunnion) , Sealhead Undicht usw.

Das alles wurde ja beim Gen3 behoben:





Leider nirgends lieferbar und auch kein Datum ab wann er zu kaufen is....


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. November 2022)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> hat jemand die Info ob der Suntour Dämpfer die gleichen Probleme der "alten" DVO Topaz hat??
> 
> bspw. zu schmale Kolbenstange (vor allem für Bikes mit Yoke oder Trunnion) , Sealhead Undicht usw.
> 
> ...


Meinst du den neuen Topaz 2 oder einen neuen Triair? 

Der Topaz 2 ist in verschiedenen Längen bei bike24 lieferbar 



			https://www.bike24.de/suchergebnis?searchTerm=dvo+topaz+2


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (23. November 2022)

@Joehigashi80 
Ich meine den neuen Topaz:





						Topaz Gen 3 – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				



Versus:








						TRI AIR2 3CR
					

The TriAir2 incorporates a more streamlined horizontal positioned piggy back for better clearance in tight fitting frames with some minor internal tweaks to help decrease torsional flex in the main support shaft. We have put together all the feedback from our World Cup Riders and created an...




					www.srsuntour.us


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. November 2022)

rgb-trailhunter schrieb:


> @Joehigashi80
> Ich meine den neuen Topaz:
> 
> 
> ...


Das du den neuen Topaz aus dem Video meinst dachte ich mir, jetzt habe ich gecheckt dass deine Frage darauf abzielt, ob der neue  Triair auch so verändert wurde, wie der Topaz. Bzgl. Kolben etc.  
Das meintest du doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rgb-trailhunter (23. November 2022)

exakt!
+ Erfahrungen ob die Probleme vom "alten" Topaz überhaupt beim Suntour bekannt/aufgetreten sind?


----------



## Smup (14. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

für einen Rahmenaufbau benötige ich kurzfristig einen preiswerten Dämpfer 210x55.
Dabei bin ich auf den Suntour triair 3cr 210x50 gestoßen.
Wie groß ist der Aufwand um den Stroke auf 55mm zu erhöhen, also den Spacer zu entfernen? Muss dafür auch das Öl oder ähnliches nachgefüllt werden, ist es also schon ein kleiner Service?

Danke schon mal für Feedback!


----------



## drumtim85 (14. Dezember 2022)

Hi,
das ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Man muss nur die Luft ablassen und die Luftkammer abschrauben. Der Spacer befindet sich oben auf der Kolbenstange und kann einfach entnommen werden.
So sieht der Spacer aus:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suntour-rs18-triair-3cr.877468/post-17835937


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. Dezember 2022)

Frage an die Experten:

Ich wollte mir einen Triair2 3RC zulegen, bekomme jedoch keinen in 185mm Trunnion. 
Lieferbar wäre allerdings der Vorgänger. 
Nun kommt es darauf an: gibt es spürbare Performanceunterschiede oder sind die Unterschiede eher kosmetischer Natur?

Danke vorab.


----------



## Smup (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe den Dämpfer gestern erhalten und gleich geöffnet um den Stroke Spacer zu entfernen, damit ich auf 210x55 komme.

Leider ist dort keine Spacer vorhanden? Bedeutet das, dass ich die 55mm direkt habe oder ist das nicht mehr möglich den Stroke zu variieren?

Der Artikel war B-Ware bei bike24, daher gut möglich, dass der Spacer entfernt wurde.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (16. Dezember 2022)

Smup schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dämpfer gestern erhalten und gleich geöffnet um den Stroke Spacer zu entfernen, damit ich auf 210x55 komme.
> 
> Leider ist dort keine Spacer vorhanden? Bedeutet das, dass ich die 55mm direkt habe oder ist das nicht mehr möglich den Stroke zu variieren?
> 
> ...


Lässt sich ja recht einfach kontrollieren: Sag Ring drauf, komplett durch federn ohne Luft, dann aufpumpen und messen wie viel Hub es sind.

Die Dämpfer sind im Prinzip immer mit dem vollen Hub ausgestattet, in den Fall deines Dämpfers mit 55mm. Durch die Spacer mit 2,5/5/7,5mm wird der Hub dementsprechend angepasst.


----------



## drumtim85 (16. Dezember 2022)

Smup schrieb:


> Ich habe den Dämpfer gestern erhalten und gleich geöffnet um den Stroke Spacer zu entfernen, damit ich auf 210x55 komme.
> 
> Leider ist dort keine Spacer vorhanden? Bedeutet das, dass ich die 55mm direkt habe oder ist das nicht mehr möglich den Stroke zu variieren?
> 
> ...


Ja da hat wohl jemand den Spacer schon für Dich entfernt.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich frag halt noch mal. 
Auch das Internet schweigt sich aus 😢



PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Ich wollte mir einen Triair2 3RC zulegen, bekomme jedoch keinen in 185mm Trunnion.
> Lieferbar wäre allerdings der Vorgänger.
> ...


----------



## gorn (16. Dezember 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Ich frag halt noch mal.
> Auch das Internet schweigt sich aus 😢


kann dir halt hier auch keiner sagen, weil wohl alle hier den alten haben und nicht den neuen.

auf die frage "sind die Damen und Herren hier zufrieden mit dem triair1?" würdest du wohl ein "ja" bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (16. Dezember 2022)

Ok, danke. Das erklärt dann die geringe Resonanz.
Also greife ich erstmal zum "alten" und TriAir.


----------



## drumtim85 (16. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hatte, ist der Unterschied im Wesentlichen der quer liegende Piggyback. Es gibt wohl mit manchem Rahmen Probleme mit der Freigängigkeit aufgrund des langen Ausgleichbehälters von Gen1. Das Problem ist mit Gen2 gefixt.



Der Sleve der Aircan ist auch etwas anders. Das lässt auf eine etwas vergrößerte Negativkammer schließen.

Bezüglich Einstellbarkeit nehmen die sich beide nichts. Ich weiß aber nicht ob sich das Grundsetup bezüglich Dämpfung unterscheidet. Was wichtig ist: Die IGUS-Buchsen (hell) bei GEN1 funktionieren hervorragend. Am besten mit der Hardware von DVO - die ist auch billiger als die von Suntour.


----------



## Felger (19. Dezember 2022)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hatte, ist der Unterschied im Wesentlichen der quer liegende Piggyback. Es gibt wohl mit manchem Rahmen Probleme mit der Freigängigkeit aufgrund des langen Ausgleichbehälters von Gen1. Das Problem ist mit Gen2 gefixt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1602967
> Der Sleve der Aircan ist auch etwas anders. Das lässt auf eine etwas vergrößerte Negativkammer schließen.
> 
> Bezüglich Einstellbarkeit nehmen die sich beide nichts. Ich weiß aber nicht ob sich das Grundsetup bezüglich Dämpfung unterscheidet. Was wichtig ist: Die IGUS-Buchsen (hell) bei GEN1 funktionieren hervorragend. Am besten mit der Hardware von DVO - die ist auch billiger als die von Suntour.



Die interne Kolben Stange wurde wohl im Durchmesser vergrößert

Sagt zumindest DVO zum Gen3
"The updated variation of our do-it-all air shock is designed to meet the grueling demands of the modern rider with a 27% stronger inner shaft" 





						Topaz Gen 3 – DVO Suspension
					






					dvosuspension.com
				




Bei Trunion wohl nicht ganz unwichtig bzw werden sie nicht umsonst gemacht haben


----------



## rgb-trailhunter (20. Dezember 2022)

noch mehr Änderungen:
"There are more differences than just the IFP. Different piston head, chromed steel shaft for durability, 
longer glide ring / seal area to fight side torsion loads, tuned differently, 
and 2 external air can options (one straight the other with a bulge in the negative area)."
Quelle:








						SR Suntour Reveals New TriAir2 Shock - Taipei Cycle Online 2021 - Pinkbike
					

SR Suntour's TriAir shock gets an update for 2021.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------

